# Wer macht denn Sowas ??



## mega_ohm (17 September 2007)

Als Betriebs-Elektrischer (gelernter Elektriker vor 23 Jahren) war ich jetzt mal auf der Pirsch nach einem recht sproradisch auftretendem, aber sehr nervtötendem Problem...
Ich habe geprüft, gemessen... mir dann mal die s7-Software angeschaut...
und habe folgenden Code gefunden... 

```
[SIZE=1]U E 127.0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]L S5T#150MS[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]SA T 1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]U T 1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]= E 127.0[/SIZE]
```
Wer kann mir den Sinn, die Funktion erklären ??

Ich möchte DIESMAL bitte nicht darauf hingewiesen werden, daß mir da irgendein Studiengang fehlt !!!!
Ich habe gute Kenntnisse in Assembler, TP, C++... habe mir in der Zwischenzeit auch Dank einiger ernsthafter User in diesem Forum _mittelprächtige_ Kenntisse in s5, s7 angeeignet. 
_______________________________________________________________


Ich hatte ein "Anfänger-Forum" vorgeschlagen... es wurde "tot" geschrieben. ( *Von Profis*- denen ich eben Anfängerfragen ersparen wollte, und von "gelangweilten Leuten", die sich die Zubereitung ihres Mittagessens schreiben mußten)


Einen *DI setzen*... das hielt ich bisher für vollkommen ausgeschlossen !!!
Sollte DAS üblich sein, dann bitte ich um eine Erklärung, die 'normale Leute' (Wartungspersonal: Elektriker, Industrieelektroniker) verstehen.


----------



## kpeter (17 September 2007)

Wer sowas mach kann ich dir nicht sagen

Wenn ein Inpuls am Eingang kommt wird dieser für min 150 ms simuliert.

soll ich dir jetzt auch etwas über PAE erzählen denn nur deshalb geht das ding

Ich schätze mal das er das problem gehabt hat das sein programm nicht immer auf diesen eingang reagiert hat und deshalb lässt er ihn länger anstehn

das problem ist nur wenn der zyklus zu lange ist oder der eingang zu schnell ist wird das auch nichts helfen

ich verwende solche sachen wenn ich endschalter zur laufzeit des programmes simulieren muss ( wo der endschalter noch nicht aufgebaut ist )

ich weis das mich gleich ein paar in der luft zerreisen werden


----------



## jackjones (17 September 2007)

Vieleicht würde es auch helfen, wenn du das eigentliche Problem mal beschreiben würdest?! 
Kommt der Eingang nicht? Oder hat der Eingang garnichts mit deinem Problem zu tun? War das nur eine Vermutung?


----------



## kpeter (17 September 2007)

ich würde eher sagen wer schreibt auf einen eingang


----------



## jabba (17 September 2007)

Wer so etwas macht  gehört erschlagen, 
genau so einen Fall hatte ich an einer S5.

Bin zur Überprüfung von Endschaltern durch den Lichtvorhang in die Maschine, hab gedacht kann ja nix passieren, muss ja quittiert werden.
Von wegen, plötzlich lief die Maschine an, nach langem suchen hab ich gefunden das auf den Eingang zum quittieren des Lichtvorhanges geschrieben wurde.

(PS: Anlage war nicht von mir, daher keinen Hinweis, das ein quittieren über die SPS nicht erlaubt ist.)

Das mehrfache (gleichzeitige) schreiben von Ausgängen z.B, innerhalb eines Bausteines finde ich auch nicht besser.


----------



## Ralle (17 September 2007)

Na ja, da wird ein Eingang entprellt, mit einem SA-Timer. Auch wenn der Eingang prellt, ist er doch immer 150ms lang auf High, z.Bsp. sinvoll bei einem Stopper, der einen Werkstückträger anhält.
Wenn man sowas an prominenter Stelle im Programm (OB 1 z.Bsp 1. NW) macht und einen Text dazuschreibt, kann man das m.E. nach, durchaus machen. Die Alternative ist, T1 auf einen Merker zu legen und dann im ganzen Programm E127.0 durch den Merker zu ersetzen. Wenn T1 nicht noch irgendwo im Programm belegt wird, kann hier erstmal nichts schief gehen, der Programmfehler, den du suchst, muß eigenlich eine andere Ursache haben (Es sein denn, der E127.0 ist generell falsch verwendet oder schaltet fehlerhaft).


----------



## zotos (17 September 2007)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> ...
> Einen *DI setzen*... das hielt ich bisher für vollkommen ausgeschlossen !!!
> Sollte DAS üblich sein, dann bitte ich um eine Erklärung, die 'normale Leute' (Wartungspersonal: Elektriker, Industrieelektroniker) verstehen.



Es ist nicht ausgeschlossen da es geht. Un nicht nur bei der S7 das geht auch bei einigen anderen Herstellern. Also technisch geht das. 

Lass mich mal raten wo der Code gestanden hat: im OB1 ziemlich weit oben. Also auch nicht so schwer zu finden. 

Sowas findet man wenn man es findet meisten an Anlagen die bei der IB oder einem Umbau gezickt haben und der Mann Vorort sich nicht anders zu helfen wusste.
Wobei solche Tricks oft nicht wirklich beständig und auf dauer helfen. Es geht ja darum das man ein Eingangssignal über mehrere SPS-Zyklen braucht weil sonst eine SK oder was ähnliches Hängenbleibt.
Da es  oft um sehr kurze Signale geht kann es sein das dieses "fliegende" Signal gar nicht im SPS-Zyklus erfasst wird und dann hilft auch keine Impuls-Verlängerung etwas. Da hilft aber auch das umrangieren auf andere Variablen nichts.

Ob man nun auf eine neue Variable schreibt oder die Variable die den Eingang darstellt überbügelt ist eher Geschmackssache.

PS: Wenn jeder jeden totschlagen würde der in seinen Augen mist Programmiert wäre das Forum recht leer und der bedarf an SPS-Programmieren rech groß.


----------



## maxi (17 September 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na ja, da wird ein Eingang entprellt, mit einem SA-Timer. Auch wenn der Eingang prellt, ist er doch immer 150ms lang auf High, z.Bsp. sinvoll bei einem Stopper, der einen Werkstückträger anhält.
> Wenn man sowas an prominenter Stelle im Programm (OB 1 z.Bsp 1. NW) macht und einen Text dazuschreibt, kann man das m.E. nach, durchaus machen. Die Alternative ist, T1 auf einen Merker zu legen und dann im ganzen Programm E127.0 durch den Merker zu ersetzen. Wenn T1 nicht noch irgendwo im Programm belegt wird, kann hier erstmal nichts schief gehen, der Programmfehler, den du suchst, muß eigenlich eine andere Ursache haben (Es sein denn, der E127.0 ist generell falsch verwendet oder schaltet fehlerhaft).


 
Ich stimme dir an sich zu,
aber ich komme ja auch ursprünglich aus dem Assembler Bereich (lang lang ist es her) und finde keien wirklichen Sinn darin.

Der Code wird durchgearbeitet und entweder ist der Eingang dann postiv oder negativ. Im Assembler an sich arbeitet man vorrangig mit S/R aber auch FP sind möglich. Einen Eingang in einen fertigen Programm zu Simulieren macht man ansich absolut niemals. 

Im Assembler ist es meist so das Eingangs oder Ausgangsbereiche direkt in einen Speicherbereich gelegt werden. Bei der S7 währe das diese in Merker speisen. Je nach anlage dazu eine Verknüofung für Not Aus, Hand / Automatik. 

An Ausgängen würde es etwas dies entsprechen das man Automatikfunktionen in Merkerbereich 100 speichert, Hand in 200.
Nur in Handbetrieb werden die Merker 200 wenn Not Aus OK an die Ausgänge geschrieben, in Automatik die 100er denn.
Dies lässt sich sehr schön in einen Ein/Ausgangsbaustein darstellen.
Früher bei anlagen ohne HMI habe ich dies sehr schön auch mit den LED / Schlaterlämpchen funktionen gekoppelt. Aber auch schon ewig her.

Falls eine entrpellung gebraucht wird währe es also gut wenn die Eingänge bzw. Eingansworte in Merker kopiert werden.

Bei einer S7 spricht absolut nichts dafür keine Merker zu verwenden.


--

Für den Fragenden.

U E 127.0 // Abfrage Status des E und bei High das Verknüfungsergebnis auf 1, 
L S5T#150MS // Lade Akku 1 mit Zeitformat 150ms
SA T 1 // Aktiviere Zeitbereich 1 als Ausschaltverzögerung mit Wert aus Akku 1
U T 1 // Abfrage Status des Zeitbereich 1 auf vollendet und bei High das 
           //Verknüfungsergebnis auf 1
= E 127.0 // Wenn VKE 1 = Setze Eingang / Wenn VKE 0 Reset Eingang

PS: Erinnert mich an die Programmerierung der ersten  Modicom Steuerungen wo man nur ganz wenige Merker zur verfügung hatte.


----------



## maxi (17 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> PS: Wenn jeder jeden totschlagen würde der in seinen Augen mist Programmiert wäre das Forum recht leer und der bedarf an SPS-Programmieren rech groß.


 
Wenn jeder sehr gut Coden könnte hätten wir auch bald keine Jobs mehr


----------



## Ralle (17 September 2007)

@maxi

Ich habs doch erklärt. Wenn man einen Eingang entprellen will, diesen aber im Programm weiterverwenden möchte/muß, dann kann man das genauso machen. Der Eingang prellt z.Bsp. 5-8 mal mit 40ms, weil ein Stopper federt. Durch den Timer hat man ihn auf einem "ordentlichen" True, allerdings mit 150ms Haltezeit, nachdem der Eingang wirklich frei wurde. Da ist nichts Geheimes dran.


----------



## Jo (17 September 2007)

*PAE beschreiben*

auf das Eingangs-Prozessabbild schreiben ist "typischer" Inbetriebnahmecode.
Verlängern von Eingangssignalen, Schlieser <> Öffner (UN E... = E...), keine Rückmeldung vorhanden, aber vereinbart ( U A... = E...)
Es lassen sich noch einige Beispiele finden.
Ursach für solchen Code ist meist Zeitnot bei der IB bzw. andere Peripherie als im Plan.
Umverdrahten zwischen verschiedenen Operanden funktioniert nur über Quelle. Dazu brauchte man vor Step7 ein extra Programm (AWL-Batch-Compiler).
Selbstverständlich sollte solcher Code (s. Ralle) besonders gekennzeichnet sein, auch in der Symbolliste.

mfG. Jo


----------



## MW (17 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Falls eine entrpellung gebraucht wird währe es also gut wenn die Eingänge bzw. Eingansworte in Merker kopiert werden.
> 
> Bei einer S7 spricht absolut nichts dafür keine Merker zu verwenden.


 
Sehe ich genau so

Man kann ja für test- und inbetriebnahmezwecke diese Programmierweise verwenden, aber wenn die Anlage dann fertig ist, ist es doch "schöner" wenn man das mit Merkern macht 
(bzw. ordentlich dokumentiert für die nicht so SPS erfahrenen Instandhalter)


----------



## Markus (18 September 2007)

also:

1. es ist murks, ich würde dem typen die haut mit einem lötkolben abziehen wenn ich die maschine bezahlt hätte. (das ist mein voller ernst!)


2. es funktioniert.


3. ralle hat vollkommen recht.


4. eingänge mit einschaltverzögerungen zu entprellen ist falsch, damit kann man höchstens unerwünschte kurze peaks filtern. aber entprellen tut man immer mit ausschaltverzögerung, man macht auch aus dem kurzesten peak einen der lange genug ist. bzw. länger als das prellen.
eine eischaltverzögerung würde eine mindesteinschaltzeit vom signla verlangen und das kann im laufe der jahre böse enden...

5. die eingänge lassen sich problemlos als speicherbereich nutzen.
früher bei der s5 war das gang ung gebe, wenn die merker aus waren dann wurde in die freien oberen eingänge geschmiert. wer die suche hier im forum nutzt findet einigen beiträge von verzweifelten leuten die so etwas zum ersten mal gesehen haben...

6. ich sage jetzt bewust nicht nimm einem merker.
ich halte merker, timer und zähler für pfusch - aber es gibt genug anfänger die anderer meinung sind und die dürfen das auch machen...


----------



## IBFS (18 September 2007)

Unabhängig vom 1.Posting:


die SIMULATION von NICHTANGESCHLOISSENEN Baugruppen geht
wunderbar mit dem Beschreiben der Eingänge

*Komponentensimulator_Zylinder1*

SET
U "Ausgang_Zylinder_Vor"
SE T_"Zylinderstellzeit_Vor" 

U T_"Zylinderstellzeit_Vor" 
= "Eingang_Zylinder_Vor"

SET
U "Ausgang_Zylinder_Rück"
SE T_"Zylinderstellzeit_Rück" 

U T_"Zylinderstellzeit_Rück" 
= "Eingang_Zylinder_Rück"


*fertig*

da kann man eine ganze Maschine im OB1 "GAAAANZ" oben im NW1 simulieren. Und der Rest des Programmes reagiert korrekt darauf!!!

...


----------



## maxi (18 September 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom 1.Posting:
> 
> 
> die SIMULATION von NICHTANGESCHLOISSENEN Baugruppen geht
> ...


 
Soll nicht böse gemeint sein,

Ich würd jemanden der mir das abliefert wieder heim schicken, bzw. der würd so keine Unterschrift von mir bekommen. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich da eh sehr oder manchmal zu sehr pingelig bin. wurde einfach früher schon zu sehr mit unsauberer oder flascher Programmierung geprügelt.


----------



## OHGN (18 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Soll nicht böse gemeint sein,
> 
> Ich würd jemanden der mir das abliefert wieder heim schicken, bzw. der würd so keine Unterschrift von mir bekommen. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich da eh sehr oder manchmal zu sehr pingelig bin. wurde einfach früher schon zu sehr mit unsauberer oder flascher Programmierung geprügelt.


Wehr lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:


IBFS schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom 1.Posting:
> die *SIMULATION* von NICHTANGESCHLOISSENEN Baugruppen geht
> wunderbar mit dem Beschreiben der Eingänge
> ......


Ich glaube nicht, dass IFBS seine Simulations- AWL im Programm lässt bei der Übergabe.


----------



## maxi (18 September 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Wehr lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass IFBS seine Simulations- AWL im Programm lässt bei der Übergabe.


 
Oh ja, da hat er recht.
Ich hatte halt meine Brille weider mal ned auf


----------



## MW (18 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> 6. ich sage jetzt bewust nicht nimm einem merker.
> ich halte merker, timer und zähler für pfusch - aber es gibt genug anfänger die anderer meinung sind und die dürfen das auch machen...


 

:sm23:Na Toll, jetz bin ich ja schonwieder nen Anfänger.     :lol: 


Zeig mir mal eins von deinen Programmen, würd mich mal interessieren wie du das ohne Merker Timer und Zähler machst


----------



## MatMer (18 September 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal eins von deinen Programmen, würd mich mal interessieren wie du das ohne Merker Timer und Zähler machst



ich dachte der trend wäre jetzt hin nur noch mit db variablen zu arbeiten, also für zähler und merker und timer dann diese TON sache oder nicht?

ich bin auch ein Anfänger und nutze M, T und Z  :-D


----------



## seeba (18 September 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> ich dachte der trend wäre jetzt hin nur noch mit db variablen zu arbeiten, also für zähler und merker und timer dann diese TON sache oder nicht?
> 
> ich bin auch ein Anfänger und nutze M, T und Z  :-D


Ich kann mich mittlerweile aber auch immer mehr mit der anderen Lösung anfreunden.  Weiß auch nicht, kommt einem irgendwie strukturierter vor.


----------



## MW (18 September 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Ich kann mich mittlerweile aber auch immer mehr mit der anderen Lösung anfreunden.  Weiß auch nicht, kommt einem irgendwie strukturierter vor.


 
Genau, man kann beides nutzen, manche unwissende kotzen bei der verwendung von  DB´s  und IEC Timern, einige erfahrene bezeichnen dafür die Verwendung von Merkern und Standart Timern als Pfusch (siehe Markus  )


----------



## Markus (18 September 2007)

jepp es geht um die strukturierung, merker, timer, zähler lassen sich nicht instanzieren.

zugegeben ich habe auch meker in meinem programmen.
am anfang zum testen - aber die fliegen später raus.

und dann nutze ich noch 8 stück als taktmerkerbyte der cpu.
(wobei die richtig coolen sogar das mit zeit-obs machen)

wenn ich einen timer oder zähler brauche, dann werden variablen hochgezählt die im fb der isntanziert werden kann angelegt sind.

kürzeste zeit bei taktmerkern ist aber 100ms, das ist manchmal zu wenig.
da nehme ich dann auch mal nen timer wenn ich faul bin.
aber am liebsten mache ich soche sachen über zykluszeitdifferenzmessung, das ist noch genauer als timer und kann auch beliebig instanziert werden.

und dann gibts noch die iec timer welche aber auch nix anders machen.

merker timer zähler haben in standartbausteinen bzw. welchen die mehrfach instanziert werden nix verloren da dann der vorteil der s7 gegenüber der s5 wieder ausgehebelt wird.

aber was soll ich da jetzt groß sagen, leute die in kop und fup ihre fc´s malen und den tieferen sinn eines fb´s nicht kennen. die werden es auch nie verstehen. das ist mir auch egal - ich weiß das es so wie ich es mache am besten ist und was die anderen machen geht mir am arsch vorbei solange ich nicht damit konfrontiert werde...  

jüngstes projekt:
ich sollte eine anlage mit 4 cpus und ca.900 ea umbauen.
der programmausdruck von dem kop-schrott passte in 3 dicke leitz ordner.
das ding wuselte von merkern und timern die über hunderte fc´s verteilt waren. bei zwei cpu war der speicher zu 100% voll.
ich habe mich zwei tage geärgert und dann urlöschen gemacht, die ordner ins altpapier geworfen und alles neu geschrieben.
ich habe drei cpus rausgeworfen und habe mehr funktionen für über doppelt soviele "anlagenteile" in eiener cpu mit 60% speicher.
wenn weitere "anlagenteile" dazukommen kann mit ein paar klicks instanziert und erweitert werden und gut ist.

also es geht mir am arsch vorbei was ihr könnt oder nicht und was ihr toll findet oder nicht. ein glaubenskrieg mit kop/fup/m/t/z programmierern ist wie die diskussion mit 15 jährigen übers ficken - sie wissen es nich besser!

aber wie gesagt macht was ihr wollt, nur lasst mich damit in ruhe und betitelt euch nicht als experten bzw. stellt alles was ne sps "programmiert" auf einen level...

und nervt mich nicht mit euren kundenvorgaben - dann sind die kunden eben doof - sucht euch andere...

warum schreib ich den ganzen quatsch überhaupt - bringt eh nur wieder änrger...


----------



## MW (18 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> merker timer zähler haben in standartbausteinen bzw. welchen die mehrfach instanziert werden nix verloren da dann der vorteil der s7 gegenüber der s5 wieder ausgehebelt wird.


 
100% ACK 
in Standart Bausteinen haben die wirklich nix verloren

Bringt erfahrungsgemäß nur ärger :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Flinn (18 September 2007)

> ...nur lasst mich damit in ruhe und betitelt euch nicht als experten bzw. stellt alles was ne sps "programmiert" auf einen level...


 
Es wird keiner zum Lesen des Folgenden gezwungen... Wenn kein Interesse - sofort aufhören!



> zugegeben ich habe auch meker in meinem programmen.
> am anfang zum testen - aber die fliegen später raus.


Ein getestetes Programm sollte man nicht mehr verändern... Besonders, wenn der TÜV im Nacken steht.



> und dann nutze ich noch 8 stück als taktmerkerbyte der cpu.


Sollte man aus Genauigkeitsgründen nicht machen. Besonders bei längeren SPS-Zykluszeiten. Besser ist es, aus der Systemzeit eigene Taktmerker/-flanken zu basteln.



> (wobei die richtig coolen sogar das mit zeit-obs machen)


Und wie bekommt man dann die Taktflanken, die man ja vorwiegend braucht, synchron zum OB1-Zyklus? Setzen im Zeit-OB, Rücksetzen im OB1-Zyklus. Halte ich nicht für professionell.



> wenn ich einen timer oder zähler brauche, dann werden variablen hochgezählt die im fb der isntanziert werden kann angelegt sind.


Also nutzt du Riesen-Multi-Instanz-DB's oder tausende kleine DB's. Macht eine Prozessanlage in voller Produktion nicht gerade "online-änderungsfreundlicher".



> kürzeste zeit bei taktmerkern ist aber 100ms, das ist manchmal zu wenig. da nehme ich dann auch mal nen timer wenn ich faul bin.


Siehe oben. Nutze die Uhrzeit schon gehen kleinere Zeiten. Sind Timer <100ms noch genau? Wo liegt denn eine typische Zykluszeit? 



> aber am liebsten mache ich soche sachen über zykluszeitdifferenzmessung, das ist noch genauer als timer und kann auch beliebig instanziert werden.


Wie nutzt man eine Zykluszeitdifferenzmessung?
Vorheriger Zyklus = 30 ms, aktueller Zyklus = 29 ms
Zykluszeitdifferenz = 1ms ???
Oder nutzt du Timeticks?



> merker timer zähler haben in standartbausteinen bzw. welchen die mehrfach instanziert werden nix verloren da dann der vorteil der s7 gegenüber der s5 wieder ausgehebelt wird.


99,99 % Zustimmung. (standar*t*bausteine gefallen mir nicht.)



> aber was soll ich da jetzt groß sagen, leute die in kop und fup ihre fc´s malen und den tieferen sinn eines fb´s nicht kennen. die werden es auch nie verstehen.


Ich nutze alles, was es gibt. Alles für den richtigen Zweck.
Mal malt man nen FC, mal schießt man nen Zeiger durch die Gegend.

Freundliche Grüße
Flinn


----------



## schwarzer_kater (18 September 2007)

Man ist das Hammer hier!

Makus scheint mir da aber etwas unentspannt zu sein. 

Aber genial -meine volle Meinung- ist die Äusserung:


> Ich nutze alles, was es gibt. Alles für den richtigen Zweck.
> Mal malt man nen FC, mal schießt man nen Zeiger durch die Gegend.


----------



## zotos (18 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> aber wie gesagt macht was ihr wollt, nur lasst mich damit in ruhe und betitelt euch nicht als experten bzw. stellt alles was ne sps "programmiert" auf einen level...
> 
> und nervt mich nicht mit euren kundenvorgaben - dann sind die kunden eben doof - sucht euch andere...
> ...




Ich werde mir das Recht herausnehmen, Dich bei passender und unpassender Gelegenheit zu Zitieren.


----------



## Markus (18 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich werde mir das Recht herausnehmen, Dich bei passender und unpassender Gelegenheit zu Zitieren.


 
verbesserungsvorschläge an meiner vollkommenheit sind steht willkommen!


----------



## SPS-Mirk (18 September 2007)

*Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung*

ich als anfänger habe auch eine meinung.



Markus schrieb:


> aber was soll ich da jetzt groß sagen, leute die in kop und fup ihre fc´s malen und den tieferen sinn eines fb´s nicht kennen. die werden es auch nie verstehen. das ist mir auch egal - ich weiß das es so wie ich es mache am besten ist und was die anderen machen geht mir am arsch vorbei solange ich nicht damit konfrontiert werde...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
wie wird man nur so eingebildet? wow, vorher 4 * CPU416, jetzt tuts eine 312. das werd ich mal morgen in der schule zeigen. die lacher sind sicher auf deiner seite. auch die vom dozenten. ein programm von dir möche ich keinem betriebselektriker zumuten. sind eben nicht alle so toll wie du. 

Mirk


----------



## MSB (18 September 2007)

Sicher ist das was Markus schreibt ziemlich hart, sicher wird dieser Programmierstil von einigen auch nicht vorbehaltlos geteilt.

Allerdings muss man dir, SPS-Mirk, wenn du dich selbst als Anfänger bezeichnest,
einfach unterstellen, das du überhaupt nicht verstehst was Markus mit seiner Aussage eigentlich meint.

Und nein, da kann dir auch kein Prof oder Dozent oder sonst irgendwas helfen,
auf sowas kommt man nur durch langjährige Praxis, was dir keine Schule/Uni der Welt vermitteln kann.
Irgendwann nach Jahren hast du dir deinen eigenen Stil zusammengebastelt, mit deinen quasi "eigenen" Standard.

Und in etwas überheblicher Arroganz urteilst du dann, so wie du das machst ist es das beste,
weil es in jedem Fall schwer ist ein fremdes Programm vollständig nachzuvollziehen, egal wie gut dieses dokumentiert sein möge.
Du wirst immer Punkte entdecken die du als furchtbar umständlich identifizierts,
oder auch Sachen die gut gelöst sind, und die du dann möglicherweise beim nächsten Projekt übernimmst.

Dummerweise sieht im besten aber jeder Programmierer irgendetwas anderes.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## SPS-Mirk (18 September 2007)

*arroganz*

sicher bin ich in dem fach ein anfänger. und ich programmiere mit merkern und timern. selbst wenn ich mal 10 jahre berufserfahrung habe glaub ich nicht dann ich so als selbsternannter sps-gott allen erzählen muss wie toll ich bin. wer solche sachen mit seinen 25 jährchen ablässt der will mangelnde kompetenz durch überheblichkeit kompensieren. aber auch du kommst wieder von deinem hohen ross herunter. im moment hast du vielleicht wunschkunden oder solche die dein schauspieltalent beeindruckend finden, aber es gibt auc abders wo man sich anpassen muss um einen treffer zu landen.

Mirk


----------



## volker (18 September 2007)

@markus
immer mit der ruhe. werf mal ein paar betablocker ein.


> das ist mir auch egal - ich weiß das es so wie ich es mache am besten ist und was die anderen machen geht mir am a....


das wege ich zu bezweifeln. weil das, was *ich* progge das non plus urlta ist.
und das ist nicht so wie du es machst. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ich benutze alles das was die steuerung hergibt.
ich benutze durchaus t z m.
man kann das doch nicht wirklich pauschalisieren und sagen das ist gut, das ist scheisse. das kommt ja wohl immer auf die anlage an.

meine meinung zum timer ton toff ist 'note 6, setzen' 
allein, das dies nur brauchbar über multiinstanz zu nutzen ist finde ich unter aller kanone.
wenn ich viele timer brauche nehme ich meine timer die mit dws arbeiten.
da brauch ich keine multis und die anzahl ist quasi nur vom speicherplatz der cpu begrentzt. (das gilt auch für zähler)


@sps-mirk
hab ich da was übersehen? ich sehe zwar, das von 4 cpus die rede war aber die 4 x 416 seh ich nicht.

ich habe auch schon etliche anlagen gehabt, bei der sich der code durch eine gute programmierung erheblich kürzen lies.

es gibt halt anlagenbauer/freie programmierer/ oder was weiss ich
die irgendwas zusammenbasteln hauptsache es läuft dann irgendwie.

meist merkt man sowas ja erst bei der inbetriebnahme. aber dann ist die anlage ja mehr oder weniger schon gekauft.


PS: eigentlich wollte ich mich ich solche grundsatzdiskussionen eigentlich nie verstricken, abber ab und an muss es denn doch mal sein.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (18 September 2007)

*so nun muss ich halt auch mal...*

bin nun auch schon seit ein paar jahren im sps programmiergeschäft.

und ich muss sagen auch ich nutze m und t (z brauche ich so gut wie nie, meist wird dein ein dw hochgezählt!), aber pauschalieren das nun schlecht wäre finde ich auch ein wenig überheblich.

ich habe auch standartbausteine (fb's), in denen wird normalerweise kein t und kein m verwendet. aber in der restlichen steuerlogik unserer programme, welche immr so unterschiedlich ist setzen wir oft m oder t's ein. auch muss man berücksichtigen das ein timer aufruf ja schneller ist als ein ton.

und auch wir können unsere anlagen oft nicht in awl proggen, da der kunde halt kop oder fup wünscht, und dann wird halt in kop o. fup programmiert.


----------



## MatMer (19 September 2007)

ich bin auch Anfänger und sollte eigentlich im Studium was zu S7 lernen, leider kann der Prof. das selber nicht und ich war heilfroh das ich beim Fachabi und mehreren Praktikas lernen konnte

In der Schule haben wir mit FUP programmiert und im Praktikum MUSSTE ich dann gott sei dank AWL lernen, weil es einfach besser ist
danach hat der Lehrer meine Programme nicht mehr kontrolliert, da er sie selber nicht mehr lesen konnte 

die Diskussion die gerade entsteht verstehe ich nicht so ganz, ich glaube nicht das wir Markus Beiträg jetzt zu 100% Ernst nehmen sollten, das kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen....

Ausserdem sieht Niveau von unten immer wie Arroganz aus :twisted::twisted:

und ich glaube das nur etwa 1/10 dieses Forums auf dem Niveau wie Markus und Co programmieren müssen


----------



## Markus (19 September 2007)

ich bin aggogant, aber das ist mir egal.

ich bin ein betroffener armer kerl der sich mit scheiss software von anderen rumschlagen muss.

siehe obiges beispiel, aber da gibt es noch mehr - ich glaube ich habe mich hier im forum auch schon über software von einen spagettifresser (die schlechsten aber billigsten maschinenbauer überhaupt) augelassen.
bevor ich so nen quatsch anfange zu verstehen schreibe ich die sache neu.

sorry - der ganze ärger mit dieser anfängerscheisse für die diese penner auch noch geld wollten wird mich am ende 10 jahre meines lebens kosten...


an einer vernünftig programmierten anlage mit einer vernünftigen visu (gott was habe ich da schon für scheisse gesehen OP7 und abhängig von der angewählten seite auf der nur text steht haben zwei hardwaretasten die auf eingänge gehen eine andere handfunktion - wie doof muss mann sein?)...
aber egal wenn die software gut geschrieben ist, und die visu einen venünftige diagnose hat, dann hat da kein betriebselektriker was mit einem pg dran verloren!

abgesehen davon hat es ein betriebselektriker in meinen programmen eigentlich einfach....


so und jetzt im anhang mal richtige scheiss software...
vielleicht kann man mich dann besser verstehen
ich kenne keine gnade mehr...


----------



## zotos (19 September 2007)

*Herrlich*

Endlich mal wieder eine Grundsatz Diskussion ;o) 

Macht was ihr wollt das macht ihr eh und wenn ihr irgendetwas irgend wie zum laufen bekommen habt denkt jeder das ist der einzig Wahre Weg sowas zu machen. Bis man selbst mal was anderes probiert und dann das neue "Non plus Ultra" definiert. Das geht dann immer weiter. 
Es gibt noch die zweite Variante die alles eingebleut bekommen haben und dann mit dem Spruch kommen das machen wir schon immer so.

Wenn ich Kommentare lese wie:


Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> ...
> auch muss man berücksichtigen das ein timer aufruf ja schneller ist als ein ton.
> ...


denke ich immer die Jungs setzen wohl die falsche Hardware ein.

Aber zu meiner Grundsatz Meinung. Merker oder Datenbaustein beides Murks für den die Anwendungsprogrammierer nichts können. Da hat Siemens ordentlich gemurkst und verkauft das S5 Datenmodelle länger als es gut ist.

Alles Experten die in Innovativen Firmen arbeiten und arbeiten als wären wir noch in den Zeiten  von der S5. 

Verschwendet kein Zeit auf so einen klein Kram und lernt lieber ST/SCL ;o)

Es ist überraschend wie konservativ Leute in einem so Progressiven Umfeld sein können.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 September 2007)

*so...*



zotos schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder eine Grundsatz Diskussion ;o)
> Aber zu meiner Grundsatz Meinung. Merker oder Datenbaustein beides Murks für den die Anwendungsprogrammierer nichts können. Da hat Siemens ordentlich gemurkst und verkauft das S5 Datenmodelle länger als es gut ist.
> 
> Alles Experten die in Innovativen Firmen arbeiten und arbeiten als wären wir noch in den Zeiten  von der S5.
> ...



du hast ja recht zotos, es ist wirklich murks das ganze system. ich programmiere auch lieber in was anderem, aber was bringt es wenn du von deinem kunden vorchriften bekommst, in was das programm programmiert sein soll? da kann ich halt nicht einfach sagen, nee ich nehm jetzt scl ich muss mich halt an die kundevorgaben halten.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 September 2007)

*ok...*



Markus schrieb:


> so und jetzt im anhang mal richtige scheiss software...
> vielleicht kann man mich dann besser verstehen
> ich kenne keine gnade mehr...



ok, hab nur ein paar bausteine angeschaut, aber die ist ja echt beschissen....


----------



## zotos (19 September 2007)

@Jochen Kühner:
Ich kenne das auch zur Genüge. Kann das auch nachvollziehen. Meine Erfahrung ist aber das die Kunden nicht immer so unflexibel sind wie manche immer behaupten bzw. es gerne hätten. Kommt ja auch darauf an wer in dem Geschäftsverhältnis der Experte ist. Wenn der Kunde der einen dafür bezahlt für ihn etwas zu Programmieren einen nur als Handlanger und nicht als den Experten sieht ist das meist so aus wie es hier im Forum dargestellt wird. Wenn der Kunde sich einen Experten ins Haus holt und den Eindruck hat das der Ahnung hat ist der Kunde oft auch bereit sich auf was neues einzulassen.

Und weil ich es angekündigt habe:


Markus schrieb:


> ...
> und nervt mich nicht mit euren kundenvorgaben - dann sind die kunden eben doof - sucht euch andere...
> ...


----------



## afk (19 September 2007)

Jetzt ist das Thema so abgedriftet geworden, daß ich als PC-Programmierer auch mal meine Senf dazu abgeben kann ... 


SPS-Mirk schrieb:


> wer solche sachen mit seinen 25 jährchen ablässt der will mangelnde kompetenz durch überheblichkeit kompensieren. aber auch du kommst wieder von deinem hohen ross herunter.


Persönliche Angriffe sind immer ein Zeichen dafür, daß einem die sachlichen Argumente ausgehen.  

Und noch ein Hinweis am Rande: Die Menschen sind unterschiedlich, und manch einer ist nun mal mit 25 Jahren schon weiter, als andere beim Renteneintritt. Ein Urteil darüber sollte man sich nur erlauben, wenn man denjenigen persönlich kennt. 



SPS-Mirk schrieb:


> wie wird man nur so eingebildet? wow, vorher 4 * CPU416, jetzt tuts eine 312. das werd ich mal morgen in der schule zeigen. die lacher sind sicher auf deiner seite. auch die vom dozenten. ein programm von dir möche ich keinem betriebselektriker zumuten. sind eben nicht alle so toll wie du.


Klar werden die lachen, wie soll man auch sonst auf etwas reagieren, was den eigenen persönlichen Horizont völlig überschreitet ?  
Es gibt da zwar auch rühmliche Ausnahmen, aber die große Masse der Lehrer, Dozenten, Profs usw. hat nach meinen Erfahrungen wohl kaum Ahnung von effizienter Programmierung.

Davon ganz abgesehen gibt es aber auch genug Programmierer, die offensichtlich der Meinung sind, es macht beim Kunden einen guten Eindruck, wenn man statt einer gleich vier CPUs  braucht, und die möglichst bis zum Limit ausgelastet sind. Da wird dann wirklich *mangelnde Kompetenz* mit Showeffekten tuschiert, indem völlig überflüssige Programmteile eingebaut werden, oder einfach wesentlich umständlicher programmiert wird, als notwendig. Hab mich selbst vor knapp einem Jahr ausgiebig mit so einer Pfeife rumärgern müssen, daher kann ich die hitzige Ausdrucksweise von Markus gut nachvollziehen.

Ein ordentlich geschriebenes, kompaktes Programm ist IMHO übrigens in denn allermeisten Fällen stabiler, und für dritte wesentlich leichter nachvollziehbar, selbst wenn die den ein oder anderen "Kunstgriff" in dem Programm noch nicht kennen. Gerade aus solchen Programmen lernt man am häufigsten was dazu. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## mega_ohm (19 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Lass mich mal raten wo der Code gestanden hat: im OB1 ziemlich weit oben. Also auch nicht so schwer zu finden.


Nein, dieser DI wurde mitten in einem FC so beschaltet. Ich bin eigentlich nur darüber gestolpert, weil dieser und 2 nachfolgende DI lt. E-Plänen eigentlich nicht belegt sein sollten. Ich hatte mich gefreut, daß in dieser Klemmbox 2 benötigte DI für ein "Provisorium für die Ewigkeit" noch "frei" sind (was sich ja als Irrtum herausstellte) und ich keine Leitung durch (empfundene) km-lange Energieführungsketten nachfädeln hätte müssen.
Ich suchte aber mal lieber zur Sicherheit in der Referenz und fand eben diese gesetzten Eingänge und zusätzlich heraus, daß einem aber auch nix erspart bleibt und die Leitung sich nicht per "Klimperkasten" (PG) ziehen läßt


----------



## maxi (19 September 2007)

Naja für mich ist der Vergleich in etwa

Wenn ich einen Microcontroler habe, der in verscheidneen Sprachen programmiert werden kann. Die anforderung ist 3 Servomotoren zu steuern. Werde ich Assembler beutzen, ein anderer C++, wieder ein anderer Einen KOP Compiler usw.

Der Vorteil des Assemble ist immer sehen  was die anderen gemacht haben. Dazu ist es Pur und Direkt, keine unnötigen Compiler etc.


Ich behaupte hier das wichtigste ist das die Programmierung einfach ist, von jeden verständlich, der 61131 entspricht, auch der VDE,  gut dokumentiert ist und vor allem Übersichtlich! Sachen die einen Eingriff in die Hardware darstellen und nicht über den geltenden Standart (Ich meien so etwas wie Hardwaremanager etc.) parametriert werden sind vielleicht nicht  sehr glücklich (Drücke es extra einmal so aus)

Ansonsten ist es wie bei einer Münze:
Ein Griechischer Philooph-Politiker sagte mal - Eine Münze hat 3 Seiten, die eine die du siehst, die eine die ich sehe und dann noch die eine wahre Seite, die wir beide nicht sehen.

PS: Jeder stellt sich eine Münze mit seiner seite vor (Kopf oder Zahl), keiner stellt sie sich von der Seite vor.


Ich will Programmierungen von Analgen so das sich jeder Programmierer schnell darin zurecht finden kann und auch schnell eine Übersicht erhält.
Spezialcompiler wie zum Beispiel von Christ etc. sind zwar teils schön zur Anlagenerstellung, aber in der Prazis etwas unbrauchbar.
Diese Sachen sidn nur für die Festen ersteller sehr gut, jemand der schnell eine perfekte Änderung in einer neuen Anlage vornehmen soll steht hier vor grossen Hürden.
Klar sollten an solche Anlagen (Ihr wisst ja teils selbst was solche Anlagen oder deren Betrieb kosten, ne mio. ist da mitlerweile die höhe des Trinkgeldes oder der Kaffeekasse) auch nur Leute die dann wirklich wissen was sie tun. Jedoch sollte sich einfach ein guter Programmierer auch zurechtfinden können.

Stellt euch mal den Affenzirkus den wir in der SPS Technik haben im Bürowesen oder der Informatik vor. Jedes SAP anders, allein schon an jeden Rechner anders etc. Oder du hättest 20 verscheidene Betriebsysteme und 6 verscheidene Datenbanken in einer Firma.
usw.

--

Falls ich anmerken darf, etwas persönliches. Ich halte es für zwingend notwendig das ein Programmierer die standartbedieungen AWL / KOP und FUP sicher beherrscht. Erst dann sollte es weiter gehen mit SCL, CFC, Graph etc. etc. udn dann erst mit OPC PCS usw.


Dieser Text spiegelt auch etwas meien Meinung und Einstellung dazu wieder. Ich möchte diese keinen aufzwingen oder einreden. Hoffe es ist dennoch etwas hilfreich. Möchte bitte das der Text im ganzen gelassen wird und nicht zerpflückt.

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf diese einen Tag behalten.

Grüsse


----------



## afk (19 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal den Affenzirkus den wir in der SPS Technik haben im Bürowesen oder der Informatik vor. Jedes SAP anders, allein schon an jeden Rechner anders etc. Oder du hättest 20 verscheidene Betriebsysteme und 6 verscheidene Datenbanken in einer Firma.
> usw.


Ich will Dich nicht desillusionieren, aber wenn Du mal anfängst, an der schönen bunten Windowsoberfläche der Büro-PCs zu kratzen, dann wirst Du recht schnell  feststellen, daß es im SPS-Bereich noch sehr strukturiert und übersichtlich zugeht. Deine Beschreibung ist für den dort vorherrschenden Zustand eine pure Untertreibung ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## maxi (19 September 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Ich will Dich nicht desillusionieren, aber wenn Du mal anfängst, an der schönen bunten Windowsoberfläche der Büro-PCs zu kratzen, dann wirst Du recht schnell feststellen, daß es im SPS-Bereich noch sehr strukturiert und übersichtlich zugeht. Deine Beschreibung ist für den dort vorherrschenden Zustand eine pure Untertreibung ...
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


 
Finde ich gar nicht so.
Wir haben hier ca 5000-6000 Rechner mit Windowsoberfläche.
Alle haben das gleiche SP und auch die gleichen Softwarevorrausetzungen.
Wir haben auch über 200PC`s und natürlich etliche HMI`s mit Siemens Software, das meiste ES`n. 

In den meisten Frimen die ich kenne oder wo ich früher gearbeitet habe waren die Rechner vom Betriebsystem alle gleich, überall gab es auch SAP.

Den Affenzirkus mit den verscheidenen Compilern, Programmstrukturen, SCL, PCS usw. usw bei den Siemens Anlagen ist aber immer sehr gross.


----------



## afk (19 September 2007)

*Äpfel und Birnen ?*



maxi schrieb:


> In den meisten Frimen die ich kenne oder wo ich früher gearbeitet habe waren die Rechner vom Betriebsystem alle gleich, überall gab es auch SAP.
> 
> Den Affenzirkus mit den verscheidenen Compilern, Programmstrukturen, SCL, PCS usw. usw bei den Siemens Anlagen ist aber immer sehr gross.



Du vergleichst Software-Entwicklung für SPS-Steuerungen mit der Anwendung von PC-Programmen, noch dazu in einem sehr homogenen PC-Umfeld. 

Wenn Du das Thema Software-Entwicklung für PCs betrachtest, dann sieht das gaaaaaaanz anders aus. Zig gebräuchliche Programmiersprachen, hunderte verschiedene IDEs, haufenweise verschiedene Compiler und Linker in unendlich vielen Versionen, teilweise inkompatibel trotz gleicher Programmiersprache, usw.

Als Programmierer für S7-Steuerungen lebst Du in dieser Hinsicht auf der Insel der Glückseligen, glaub's mir.  


Gruß Axel


----------



## maxi (19 September 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Software-Entwicklung für SPS-Steuerungen mit der Anwendung von PC-Programmen, noch dazu in einem sehr homogenen PC-Umfeld.
> 
> Wenn Du das Thema Software-Entwicklung für PCs betrachtest, dann sieht das gaaaaaaanz anders aus. Zig gebräuchliche Programmiersprachen, hunderte verschiedene IDEs, haufenweise verschiedene Compiler und Linker in unendlich vielen Versionen, teilweise inkompatibel trotz gleicher Programmiersprache, usw.
> 
> ...


 
Ah so meinst du das, ja in diesen Blickwinkel mus sich dir zustimmen.
So habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## mad_max (19 September 2007)

*Mehr Sachlichkeit(auch als"Administrator")*

Hallo user,
programmiere schon seit 20 Jahren SPS und habe schon einiges gesehen.
Würde jeder eine berufliche Frust- und Stresssituation dazu nutzen, um
das SPS Forum zur Auslebung seiner Problemchen zu verwenden,so wäre es
um das Forum geschehen.Das gilt auch für einen Nutzer wie Markus auch
wenn er "Administrator" ist!!!
Bitte mehr Sach- und Fachverstand.

Mfg

Max


----------



## Question_mark (19 September 2007)

*Dummes Zeug ...*

Hallo,



			
				mad_max schrieb:
			
		

> Würde jeder eine berufliche Frust- und Stresssituation dazu nutzen, um das SPS Forum zur Auslebung seiner Problemchen zu verwenden,so wäre es um das Forum geschehen.Das gilt auch für einen Nutzer wie Markus auch wenn er "Administrator" ist!!!
> Bitte mehr Sach- und Fachverstand.



Mal so eine kleine Anmerkung von mir zu Dir : Der Markus poltert schon mal gerne ein bißchen laut und renitent herum, aber den Sach- und Fachverstand hat er eben ...
Du urteilst hier wohl etwas vorschnell in völliger Unkenntnis der Personen, aber Du hast Dich ja damit erst mal vorgestellt ..



			
				mad_max schrieb:
			
		

> programmiere schon seit 20 Jahren SPS und habe schon einiges gesehen.



Ja, und ich durfte beim Konrad Zuse die Relais einlöten, aber was nutzt mir das heute   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (20 September 2007)

*Watt iss der Markus denn nu ???*

Hallo,



			
				mad_max schrieb:
			
		

> Nutzer wie Markus auch wenn er "Administrator" ist



Mal so ganz nebenbei bemerkt, trotz 20 Jahren SPS-Erfahrung sollte man wissen : User ist nicht Administrator  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (20 September 2007)

*Aarrghhh*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Jeder stellt sich eine Münze mit seiner seite vor (Kopf oder Zahl), keiner stellt sie sich von der Seite vor.



Mein lieber Maxi,

doch, ich kann mir das vorstellen. Und zwar jedesmal, wenn ich eine Münze sehe  
Und jeder andere kann das auch, jedenfalls solange der IQ > 10 ist. Dazu braucht man keinen hellenischen Philosophen   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ice_T (20 September 2007)

...bei der Diskussion kriegt man als Anfänger  R I C H T I G Lust hier im Forum auch nur noch eine "klitze kleine" Frage zu stellen...


----------



## zotos (20 September 2007)

Ice_T schrieb:


> ...bei der Diskussion kriegt man als Anfänger  R I C H T I G Lust hier im Forum auch nur noch eine "klitze kleine" Frage zu stellen...


Wenn man als Anfänger hier mal über das Maul gefahren bekommt, muss man nicht gleich heulen. Das Leben ist ja auch kein Wunschkonzert.

Wenn ich lese das jemand um ca. 11:00Uhr ein Frage stellt: "Dringen: wie programmiert man bei einer S5 eine Negative Flanke, eines Eingangs. Eine Frage die hier alle Nase lang vorkommt. Die sich locker mit der Suchfunktion lösen lässt. 
Dazu noch im Titel "dringend" hinzufügt, dann noch raus lässt, das er es für eine Anlage braucht die um Punkt 12:00Uhr laufen muss. --> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15452

Halte ich es nicht mehr aus! Da frag ich mich wer dem zutraut eine Anlage zu Programmieren.


----------



## TobiasA (21 September 2007)

Ich kenne das selbst- ich mache drei verschiedene Steuerungen. Und manchmal kommst du da halt etwas durcheinander, wenn man eine Funktion nimmer wirklich so oft braucht, besonders, wenn zwischen dem einen und dem anderen System Welten zwischenliegen. Das kommt manchmal vor. Dafür habe ich ja Handbücher, wo alles drin steht. Trotzdem steht man manchmal wie vernagelt davor. Egal. Seid etwas nachsichtig damit- nicht jeder programmiert jeden Tag, für viele ist es auch eine Sache, die man vielleicht einmal alle zwei Wochen braucht.

Das mit der Einschaltverzögerung zum Entprellen habe ich auch schon gemacht- und zwar war das ein Druckschalter an einem Spannfutter, der bei der Betätigung für ca. 100ms auf "1" wechselte (durch die Druckspitze, die beim "Anschieben" des Spannzylinders entsteht) und mir so meine Funktion wegquittiert und bestätigt hat. Da habe ich eine Einschaltverzögerung eingebaut, so dass der Druckschalter für mindestens 250ms an sein muss, damit die Funktion quittiert wird. Es gibt also nicht nur die Option, wo eine Ausschaltverzögerung besser ist, sondern für bestimmte Funktionen ist eine Einschaltverzögerung deutlich die bessere Variante, nämlich dort, wo ich einen kurzen Impuls weglöschen möchte und auf das stabile Anstehen eines Signals warten möchte.

Zum Schreiben auf Eingänge- wenn man z.B. eine Modifikation an einer Sinumerik machen will, die einen zweiten Zyklus Start über einen externen Taster beinhaltet, kommt man praktisch nicht umhin, auf Eingänge, bzw. Nahtstellensignale zu schreiben, die vom Grundprogramm (was -auf gängigen Wegen- nicht veränderbar ist) ebenfalls beschrieben werden. Zumindest habe ich noch keinen anderen einfachen Weg gefunden. 

Sollte ich da ein Posting übersehen haben, wo das schon drinstand, verzeiht mir.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Ice_T (21 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn man als Anfänger hier mal über das Maul gefahren bekommt, muss man nicht gleich heulen. Das Leben ist ja auch kein Wunschkonzert.


 
...ungeachtet des fachlichen Inhalts mancher Fragestellungen, ist die Ausdrucksweise z.B. dieses Kollegen hier... 



			
				markus schrieb:
			
		

> also es geht mir am arsch vorbei was ihr könnt oder nicht und was ihr toll findet oder nicht. ein glaubenskrieg mit kop/fup/m/t/z programmierern ist wie die diskussion mit 15 jährigen übers ficken - sie wissen es nich besser!
> 
> aber wie gesagt macht was ihr wollt, nur lasst mich damit in ruhe und betitelt euch nicht als experten bzw. stellt alles was ne sps "programmiert" auf einen level...
> 
> und nervt mich nicht mit euren kundenvorgaben - dann sind die kunden eben doof - sucht euch andere...


 
...für ein "Fachforum" meiner Meinung nach ziemlich unangebracht. Und wenn ich meine persönlichen Emotionen, die durchaus berechtigt sein können, nicht im Griff habe, such ich mir einen Stock zum drauf rumbeissen, lass sie aber sicher nicht hier aus. 

Was zum Teil für Fragen gestellt werden ist auch klar...aber wenn meine Erhabenheit es nicht zulässt, die gleiche Frage zum 20. mal zu beantworten, dann lass ich es halt...oder wird hier irgendjemand zum antworten gezwungen??? 

Worauf ich eigentlich nur hinaus will ist, dass persönliche Beleidigungen, ("Spagettifresser - fand ich zum Beispiel auch extreeem passend), in einem solchen Forum nix verloren haben.

...so, jetzt könnt ihr wieder loslegen...


----------



## zotos (21 September 2007)

Ice_T schrieb:


> ...ungeachtet des fachlichen Inhalts mancher Fragestellungen, ist die Ausdrucksweise z.B. dieses Kollegen hier...
> ...



Ich danke dem Kollegen den Du zitierst, dafür das er dieses Forum auf die beine gestellt hat. Die Admins und Moderatoren in diesem Forum leisten eine sehr gute Arbeit ohne ihren Staus raushängen zu lassen. Alle sind in erster Linie Mitglieder des Forums und Experten im Berufsleben. 

Ich frage mich immer wie die ganzen Heulsusen die sich über den Umgangston in diesem Forum beschweren bei einer Inbetriebnahme oder einem SOP bestehen wollen. Dann sollen diese Muttersöhnchen sich doch zusammenschließen und die SPS-Kuschelecke.de gründen und mich damit verschonen das sie bei einer Antwort den Tränen nahe sind. Wenn es hier so schlimm ist sollte man sich mal umschauen wie viele deutschsprachige Foren es gibt die sich mit dem Thema SPS beschäftigen. Also da findet man eine Menge, entweder sie sind faktisch tot da kaum Beträge verfasst werden oder sie sind sehr Hersteller gebunden.

Ich kann Markus sehr gut verstehen. Diplomatie war noch nie seine Stärke wie ich auch in dem einen oder anderen Thread feststellen durfte (die sind nun aber wohl alle im SV oder gar im Giftschrank). Da muss man damit klar kommen oder man ist im falschen Umfeld gelandet.

@Ice_T: Mich nerven die Newbies wie Du, die noch keinen Monat dabei sind und denken sie müssten sich hier gleich als Moderator aufspielen.


----------



## maxi (21 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn man als Anfänger hier mal über das Maul gefahren bekommt, muss man nicht gleich heulen. Das Leben ist ja auch kein Wunschkonzert.
> 
> Wenn ich lese das jemand um ca. 11:00Uhr ein Frage stellt: "Dringen: wie programmiert man bei einer S5 eine Negative Flanke, eines Eingangs. Eine Frage die hier alle Nase lang vorkommt. Die sich locker mit der Suchfunktion lösen lässt.
> Dazu noch im Titel "dringend" hinzufügt, dann noch raus lässt, das er es für eine Anlage braucht die um Punkt 12:00Uhr laufen muss. --> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15452
> ...


 
Finde ich Falsch.

Bei einer Frage wird diese direkt gestellt.
Am besten ohen viel Grussformeln etc.
Danach eien direkte beantwortung.


Also Frage stellen.
Nötigen Hintergund oder Anhang danach.

eien Antwort we see the fucking Manulas, oder benutz suche ist keinerlei gängige Methodik.
Das die andere Person eigene bemühungen ausgeschöpft hat sollte man einfach vorraussetzen.

Bei einen freien Frage - Antwort spiel ist auch niemand gezwungen zu antworten.


----------



## zotos (21 September 2007)

@maxi: Du meinst so wie bei Deiner Fachlich sehr anstrengenden Frage nach dem VKE? -> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14451


----------



## marlob (21 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Finde ich Falsch.
> eien Antwort we see the fucking Manulas, oder benutz suche ist keinerlei gängige Methodik.
> Das die andere Person eigene bemühungen ausgeschöpft hat sollte man einfach vorraussetzen.



Also bei manchen Fragen die hier so gestellt werden, kann man nicht davon ausgehen, das der Fragesteller die "eigene bemühungen ausgeschöpft" hat.

Viele Dinge die gefragt werden, u.a. das Beispiel von zotos mit den flanken, finde ich doch ruck zuck mit der Suchfunktion. Und von diesen Fragen gibt es einige hier im Forum. Dann müssen sich diese Leute auch mal gefallen lassen, eine dumme Antwort zu bekommen.

Oft ist es doch auch so, das man von erfahrenen Benutzern (Ich meine die fachlich erfahrenen und nicht die Leute wo "Erfahrener Benutzer" unter sinem Nickname steht) die richtigen Links und Stichworte bekommt wonach man suchen muss. Dann kann man ja erst mal gucken ob man selber zurechtkommt und seine Lösung präsentieren. Dann wird einem ja meist auch weitergeholfen.

Ich nenne das Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.


----------



## maxi (21 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> @maxi: Du meinst so wie bei Deiner Fachlich sehr anstrengenden Frage nach dem VKE? -> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14451


 
*Nun mal den Spass Mod aus. Das ist jetzt zu nervig und war unnütz von dir*

Anstelle auf die Frage einzugehen ziehst du fadenscheinge etwas daher.
Wegdrängen eiens guten Vorschlages oder Analyse eines anderen zeigt den mangel an konstruktiven Duskussionsvermögen.

Zu deiner Frage:
Ja,

für mich war diese Frage wichtig, da ich Sie selbst von einen Unterweisenden gestellt bekommen habe. Ich habe beruflich unmängen an Abkürzungen und vergesse manchmal einfach etwas, auch ganz banales. Ich schäme mich da nicht einfach Etwas zu erfragen. Zeit und möglichkeit zum selbst nachsehen hatte ich keine. Kann es sein das du ein Problem damit hast das andere etwas erfragen was du selbst als gegeben haltest?

Methodik, self Controlling und Chance Management waren bisher nicht deine Interessen?
Liege ich da richtig?

So nun können wir weider weiter Spässe treiben


PS: Meinen Text bitte im ganzen lassen und keine Phrasen daraus basteln.


----------



## marlob (21 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Zeit und möglichkeit zum selbst nachsehen hatte ich keine.



Du hattest doch auch Zeit, die Frage hier ins Forum zu stellen.
Also die Begriffe VKE Simatic Abkürzung in Google eingeben.
Dann der achte Beitrag (damals wäre es noch der sechste gewesen, da jetzt deine Frage im SPS-Forum dazwischen steht)

und dann diesen Link öffnen. Voila, nach ca. 2 Minuten Antwort gefunden.


----------



## maxi (21 September 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Du hattest doch auch Zeit, die Frage hier ins Forum zu stellen.
> Also die Begriffe VKE Simatic Abkürzung in Google eingeben.
> Dann der achte Beitrag (damals wäre es noch der sechste gewesen, da jetzt deine Frage im SPS-Forum dazwischen steht)
> 
> und dann diesen Link öffnen. Voila, nach ca. 2 Minuten Antwort gefunden.


 
Naja, aber so hat sich ein Begriff nicht nur bei mir für immer eingeprägt 
Hätte ich Zeit gehabt hätte ich auch im Handbuch oder in der Onlinehilfe nachschlagen müssen.


----------



## Crossbones (21 September 2007)

Naja das halt nicht immer die Suchfunktion sei es hier im Forum oder im Internet allgemein genutzt wird ist wohl eine art Volkskrankheit. Ich kenne Kein Forum das schon läger besteht indem einfach banale dinge mehrfach erfragt werden. Und in jedem Forum wird man darauf hingewiesen man solle doch die Suchfunktion nutzen.

Man sollte sich immer vor Augen führen das es DIE Lösung nicht gibt. Mehrere Wege führen nach Rom. Mit dem Umfang der Projekte steigt die Anforderung an die Lösung. Mit der Erfahrung steigt aber nicht unbedingt die Flexibilität.

Anfänger gibt es immer und nur wenn man sich mit denen Austauscht können diese besser werden. Vielleicht liege ich falsch aber auch die Experten können manchmal von den Anfängern was lernen.


----------



## zotos (21 September 2007)

@Crossbones: Schwarz/Weiß Denken und in Schubladen einsotieren ist auch eine Volkskrankheit. Irgend ein Anfänger hat letztens sogar ein "Anfänger" Bereich gefordert. Es gibt keine klare Grenze zwischen Anfänger/Fortgeschrittener/Profi/Experte/Guru/Gott/Admin/zotos. Eigentlich gibt es diese Schubladen gar nicht.

Schlimmer als die Schubladen ist aber dieses Schwarz/Weiß denken. Klar kann ein "Experte" von einem "Anfänger" was lernen. Aber bitte nicht bei Banalen Dingen. Ein Schüler der kurz vorm Schulabschluss steht kann von einem Jüngeren Schüler etwas lernen wenn er diesem Nachhilfe gibt. Aber denkst Du das er etwas von einem Zweitklässer im Fach Mathe was lernen kann? Das eine ist der "Experte" und der andere ein "Anfänger".

Das schlimme sind nicht mal die Banalsten Fragen das wirklich schlimme ist das sie bei Antworten wie RTFM oder nutze die Suche gleich anfangen zu heulen und das Forum auf den Kopfstellen wollen.

Die Sendung mit dem maxi, Folge "VKE" ist übrigens bei meiner Suche via Google nun einer der Top Treffer und alle Welt kann nun was von seiner Frage lernen ;o)


----------



## afk (21 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Anfänger/Fortgeschrittener/Profi/Experte/Guru/Gott/Admin/zotos


Interessante Rangordnung ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Axel


----------



## IBN-Service (21 September 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> @maxi
> 
> Ich habs doch erklärt. Wenn man einen Eingang entprellen will, diesen aber im Programm weiterverwenden möchte/muß, dann kann man das genauso machen. ...



100 % ACK!

Wenn ich von vorneherein weis, dass ein Eingang entprellt werden muss (z.B
Druckschalter o.ä.), dann nehm ich einen verzögerten Merker anstelle des Eingangs.

Aber wenn im "Nachhinein" ein (häufig verwendeter) Eingang entprellt werden muss,
mach ich das mit der Zuweisung genauso, z.B. im OB 1 als erstes NW,
mit eindeutigem Kommentar.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Ralle (21 September 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Interessante Rangordnung ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sach mal afk, Smiley von nem russischen Forum? Wie das?


----------



## afk (21 September 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sach mal afk, Smiley von nem russischen Forum? Wie das?


Macht mein Firefox-Plugin "Smiley Xtra 4", das listet diverse Smileys aus verschiedenen Quellen auf, und fügt die Bildquelle bei Doppelklick automatisch ein. Weiß der Geier, woher das jeweils kommt ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Axel


----------



## maxi (21 September 2007)

Generell ist es so das der Lehrer  mehr von den Schülern lernt als die Schüler von ihren Lehrer.

Philosophie der Methodik.


----------



## zotos (21 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Generell ist es so das der Lehrer  mehr von den Schülern lernt als die Schüler von ihren Lehrer.
> 
> Philosophie der Methodik.



...und da nur wenige Lehrer werden verdummt die Menschheit.

Maxi ich danke Dir. Du hast ein Rätsel gelöst das mich schon geraume Zeit beschäftigt.


----------



## Ice_T (21 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich danke dem Kollegen den Du zitierst, dafür das er dieses Forum auf die beine gestellt hat. Die Admins und Moderatoren in diesem Forum leisten eine sehr gute Arbeit ohne ihren Staus raushängen zu lassen. Alle sind in erster Linie Mitglieder des Forums und Experten im Berufsleben.


 
...ausgehend davon, dass Staus gleich Status ist, habe ich eigentlich nichts gegenteiliges behauptet. Dieses Forum mit all seinen Moderatoren und Admins leistet sehr gute Arbeit. 



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich immer wie die ganzen Heulsusen die sich über den Umgangston in diesem Forum beschweren bei einer Inbetriebnahme oder einem SOP bestehen wollen.


 
...das sind dann solche Programmierer, bei denen nicht 50% der Kommentare aus Schimpfwörtern über diverse externe Geräte/Kopplungen bestehen, weil sie sich und ihren Umgangston im Griff haben...



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> @Ice_T: Mich nerven die Newbies wie Du, die noch keinen Monat dabei sind und denken sie müssten sich hier gleich als Moderator aufspielen.


 
1. Was lässt dir den Schluss zu, dass ich ein Newbie bin? Sagt die Anzahl meiner Beiträge oder die Dauer meines Accounts auch nur im entferntesten etwas über meine fachliche oder berufliche Qualifikation aus? Wäre es evtl. denkbar, dass ich auch ohne Acc dieses Forum schon länger "nur" beobachte? ...ach genau, ohne Registrierung kann man ja keine Beiträge lesen...

2. Erläutere mir bitte auch noch, wie und weshalb ich mich als Moderator aufspiele? Weil ich den Umgangston im allgemeinen, und von speziellen Moderatoren kritisiere? Wenn ihr nicht mit persönlicher Kritik klar kommt, wie wollt ihr dann bei einer Inbetriebnahme bestehen??? 



			
				Crossbones schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte sich immer vor Augen führen das es DIE Lösung nicht gibt. Mehrere Wege führen nach Rom. Mit dem Umfang der Projekte steigt die Anforderung an die Lösung. Mit der Erfahrung steigt aber nicht unbedingt die Flexibilität.


 
100% ACK -> besser formuliert geht es wohl kaum! 
Jeder hat seine eigene "Programmier-Handschrift", mit der "er selbst" am besten klar kommt. Meines Erachtens macht den Unterschied von einem guten zu einem spitzen Programmer, bei gleicher fachlicher Qualifikation, dann der aus, sein Wissen so einzusetzen, dass die vom Kunden geforderte Funktion und Umfang der Anlage einwandfrei gegeben ist, und spätere Wartungs- und Instandhaltungstechniker das Programm "lesen und verstehen" können. Um diese Einfachheit zu gewährleisten, muss halt mal mit Timern oder Merkern gearbeitet werden...und nicht mit TON, TOF, DB und Konsorten.
Was nützt einem Kunden eine Anlage die zwar technisch nicht raffinierter programmiert sein könnte, aber leider bei Störfällen um 500% längere Standzeiten* hat, weil die Instandhaltung sich erst 4 Stunden ins Programm "einlesen" muss???

*Standzeiten = Verlust/Ärger beim Kunden*  
*Verlust/Ärger beim Kunden = Imageverlust meinerseits  



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> und nervt mich nicht mit euren kundenvorgaben - dann sind die kunden eben doof - sucht euch andere...


 
...das ist "die" Aussage überhaupt, bin nur leider heute morgen nicht mehr dazu gekommen, meinen Senf dazu zugegeben.

Da frage ich mich, was der Kollege bei einer Anlage macht, bei der die gewünschte Funktion vom Kunden klar vorgegeben ist, er diese aber nicht für richtig hält, und den Kunden auch nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen kann? Nach obiger Aussage ignoriert er wohl die "Kundenvorgabe" einfach, und programmiert, wenn auch technisch astrein, nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen...  
Meine Meinung ist, wenn der Kunde bestimmte Bereiche einer Anlage in gewisser Form haben will, und dies von technischer Sicht ohne Bedenken ausgeführt werden kann, warum nicht? Wenn ich dann halt auf bestimmte "Programmierverfahren meinerseits" verzichten muss, kann ich damit auch leben. Vor allem kann ich mich im Nachhinein bei evtl. Problemen darauf beziehen, dass dies ausdrücklich so gefordert wurde.

Kurz noch am Rande: Marketing - was sowohl für einen Selbständigen gleichermassen aber auch auf einen "angestellten" Programmierer zutrifft.

Marketing ist den Kunden und seine Bedürfnisse in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen, und dabei Gewinn für sich selbst zu erzielen. Gewinn kann hier sowohl in materieller Form (Geld beim Selbständigen) als auch in geistiger Form (Beachtung, Anerkennung, Zufriedenheit vom Kunden) vorliegen.

...aber was erklär ich das hier, man geht ja nicht auf Kundenwünsche ein...

Um dem üblichen Umgangston in diesem Thread folge zu leisten hier noch ein Schlussatz.

(...nachfolgender Satz repräsentiert weder die Einstellung noch die Meinung des Verfassers und sollte bei schwacher psychischer und physischer Verfassung N I C H T  gelesen werden!)

So ihr fucking Star-Programmers, ich hab hier lang um nix und wieder nix rumgesülzt, aber ich bin sowieso der Beste und ihr könnt mich alle mal.


----------



## zotos (21 September 2007)

Ice_T schrieb:


> ...ausgehend davon, dass Staus gleich Status ist, habe ich eigentlich nichts gegenteiliges behauptet. Dieses Forum mit all seinen Moderatoren und Admins leistet sehr gute Arbeit.


Dann hör doch auf zu heulen.



Ice_T schrieb:


> ...das sind dann solche Programmierer, bei denen nicht 50% der Kommentare aus Schimpfwörtern über diverse externe Geräte/Kopplungen bestehen, weil sie sich und ihren Umgangston im Griff haben...


 Es ging darum das sie keine Nehmerqualitäten haben. Wenn man bei jedem härteren Wort gleich los flennt bringt es auch nichts wenn man selbst immer akkurat und höflich ist.



Ice_T schrieb:


> 1. Was lässt dir den Schluss zu, dass ich ein Newbie bin? Sagt die Anzahl meiner Beiträge oder die Dauer meines Accounts auch nur im entferntesten etwas über meine fachliche oder berufliche Qualifikation aus? Wäre es evtl. denkbar, dass ich auch ohne Acc dieses Forum schon länger "nur" beobachte? ...ach genau, ohne Registrierung kann man ja keine Beiträge lesen...


Du bist hier im Forum ein Newbie. Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen? Steht quasi unter Deinem Nickname.



Ice_T schrieb:


> 2. Erläutere mir bitte auch noch, wie und weshalb ich mich als Moderator aufspiele? Weil ich den Umgangston im allgemeinen, und von speziellen Moderatoren kritisiere? Wenn ihr nicht mit persönlicher Kritik klar kommt, wie wollt ihr dann bei einer Inbetriebnahme bestehen???


 Ja aus diesem Grund. Was lässt Dich zu dem Schluss kommen das hier wär nicht mit Kritik klar käme? Also ich denke nicht das Markus jetzt zu Hause sitzt und heult.



Ice_T schrieb:


> 100% ACK -> besser formuliert geht es wohl kaum!
> Jeder hat seine eigene "Programmier-Handschrift", mit der "er selbst" am besten klar kommt. Meines Erachtens macht den Unterschied von einem guten zu einem spitzen Programmer, bei gleicher fachlicher Qualifikation, dann der aus, sein Wissen so einzusetzen, dass die vom Kunden geforderte Funktion und Umfang der Anlage einwandfrei gegeben ist, und spätere Wartungs- und Instandhaltungstechniker das Programm "lesen und verstehen" können. Um diese Einfachheit zu gewährleisten, muss halt mal mit Timern oder Merkern gearbeitet werden...und nicht mit TON, TOF, DB und Konsorten.
> Was nützt einem Kunden eine Anlage die zwar technisch nicht raffinierter programmiert sein könnte, aber leider bei Störfällen um 500% längere Standzeiten* hat, weil die Instandhaltung sich erst 4 Stunden ins Programm "einlesen" muss???
> 
> ...


 Wenn Deine Kunden ein PG zur Fehlersuche brauchen. Hast Du wohl noch keinen sonder lich gut aus geprägte "Programmier-Handschrift". Dafür gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Oder muss der Kunde Programmierfehler beseitigen?



Ice_T schrieb:


> ...das ist "die" Aussage überhaupt, bin nur leider heute morgen nicht mehr dazu gekommen, meinen Senf dazu zugegeben.
> 
> Da frage ich mich, was der Kollege bei einer Anlage macht, bei der die gewünschte Funktion vom Kunden klar vorgegeben ist, er diese aber nicht für richtig hält, und den Kunden auch nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen kann? Nach obiger Aussage ignoriert er wohl die "Kundenvorgabe" einfach, und programmiert, wenn auch technisch astrein, nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen...
> Meine Meinung ist, wenn der Kunde bestimmte Bereiche einer Anlage in gewisser Form haben will, und dies von technischer Sicht ohne Bedenken ausgeführt werden kann, warum nicht? Wenn ich dann halt auf bestimmte "Programmierverfahren meinerseits" verzichten muss, kann ich damit auch leben. Vor allem kann ich mich im Nachhinein bei evtl. Problemen darauf beziehen, dass dies ausdrücklich so gefordert wurde.


Ich habe das schon mal erwähnt entweder der Kunde holt sich einen Experten dem er Vertraut oder einen Hilfsarbeiter dem er das Programmieren via Richtlinien beibringen muss/will.



Ice_T schrieb:


> Kurz noch am Rande: Marketing - was sowohl für einen Selbständigen gleichermassen aber auch auf einen "angestellten" Programmierer zutrifft.
> 
> Marketing ist den Kunden und seine Bedürfnisse in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen, und dabei Gewinn für sich selbst zu erzielen. Gewinn kann hier sowohl in materieller Form (Geld beim Selbständigen) als auch in geistiger Form (Beachtung, Anerkennung, Zufriedenheit vom Kunden) vorliegen.
> 
> ...aber was erklär ich das hier, man geht ja nicht auf Kundenwünsche ein...


 Noch einer der besser bei Mediamarkt Waschmaschinen verkaufen würde.



Ice_T schrieb:


> Um dem üblichen Umgangston in diesem Thread folge zu leisten hier noch ein Schlussatz.
> 
> (...nachfolgender Satz repräsentiert weder die Einstellung noch die Meinung des Verfassers und sollte bei schwacher psychischer und physischer Verfassung N I C H T  gelesen werden!)
> 
> So ihr fucking Star-Programmers, ich hab hier lang um nix und wieder nix rumgesülzt, aber ich bin sowieso der Beste und ihr könnt mich alle mal.


Wenn der Satz weder die Einstellung noch die Meinung des Verfassers repräsentiert und er damit niemand Zitiert warum schreibt er es dann?


----------



## Ice_T (21 September 2007)

> Dann hör doch auf zu heulen.


 
Wird das Word heulen/flennen oft als Ersatz für fehlende Argumentation verwendet, wer weiss???



> Es ging darum das sie keine Nehmerqualitäten haben. Wenn man bei jedem härteren Wort gleich los flennt bringt es auch nichts wenn man selbst immer akkurat und höflich ist.


 
...warum bringt es nichts auf Antworten/Fragen die nicht meinen Erwartungen entsprechen, oder mir einfach gegen den Strich gehen, ausfallend zu werden? Auch hier kann man sachlich bleiben...oder?



> Du bist hier im Forum ein Newbie. Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen? Steht quasi unter Deinem Nickname.


 
...ok...von mir falsch verstanden. Oft wird halt Newbie als eine Minderung verschiedener Leistungen verstanden. 



> Also ich denke nicht das Markus jetzt zu Hause sitzt und heult.


 
hui, da "heults" wieder



> Wenn Deine Kunden ein PG zur Fehlersuche brauchen. Hast Du wohl noch keinen sonder lich gut aus geprägte "Programmier-Handschrift". Dafür gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Oder muss der Kunde Programmierfehler beseitigen?


 
Selbstverständlich soll die Instandhaltung keine Programmierfehler beseitigen, allerdings wird es in vielen Firmen so gehandhabt, dass zur Fehlersuche durchaus PG`s im Einsatz sind. z.B. können sich mechanische/hydraulische/pneumatische Unregelmässigkeiten durchaus als Fehlfunktion allerdings nicht als Störung äussern. Oder auch nur zur Prozessoptimierung/Nachjustierung nach einigen Jahren Laufzeit. Oder die Änderung einer durchaus kleinen Komponente wie z.B. eines FU`s anderer Type dessen Parameter angepasst werden müssen.
and so on... 



> Was lässt Dich zu dem Schluss kommen das hier wär nicht mit Kritik klar käme?


 
Art und Weise der Antworten



> Ich habe das schon mal erwähnt entweder der Kunde holt sich einen Experten dem er Vertraut oder einen Hilfsarbeiter dem er das Programmieren via Richtlinien beibringen muss/will.


 
Lässt du dir eine Heizung bei dir zu Hause ohne jegliche Vorgabe (Kesselhersteller, Einbauweise, Aufstellungsort, usw.) vom Installateur einbauen?



> Noch einer der besser bei Mediamarkt Waschmaschinen verkaufen würde.


 
...fehlende Argumentation...man weiss es nicht?



> Wenn der Satz weder die Einstellung noch die Meinung des Verfassers repräsentiert und er damit niemand Zitiert warum schreibt er es dann?


 
...aus reinem Spass für mich, damit ich solche Reaktionen wie deine erlebe. Das entschädigt für meine lange Schreiberei


----------



## zotos (21 September 2007)

Wer anderen als Reaktion nur noch fehlende Argumentation vor wirft beweist doch das ihm die Argumente aus gehen.

Den Rest Deines Beitrags hebe ich mir für später auf ;o)


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2007)

*Giftschrank oder SV ?*

Hallo,

fragt doch mal den Markus, ob er nicht den "SV" wieder öffnen kann.
Da könntet Ihr euch so richtig austoben :sm12: 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ice_T (21 September 2007)

na ja...wer ein Beispiel mit Media-Markt-Waschmaschinenverkäufer bringt...hmm...gutes Gegenargument??? ...wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber für dich wirds schon ein passendes sein.

in dem Sinne noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Markus (22 September 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fragt doch mal den Markus, ob er nicht den "SV" wieder öffnen kann.
> Da könntet Ihr euch so richtig austoben :sm12:
> ...


 

naja ehrlichgesagt bin ich ja selber schuld daran das es so gekommen ist.
(und eigentlich war es mir in dem moment klar als ich in diesem topic das erste mal auf "antworten" geklickt habe)

aber es ist doch gut das hier mal wieder was los ist, findet ihr nicht auch?
so eine gepflegte schlägerei zwischendurch hat doch auch ihre schönen seiten...


----------



## Question_mark (22 September 2007)

*Hallo, iss nich wahr, oder ???*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> naja ehrlichgesagt bin ich ja selber schuld daran das es so gekommen ist.



Du solltest doch eigentlich wissen, dass man Weicheiern schon mal auf den Schlips treten kann. Wenn Du es allen recht machen willst, machst Du es keinem Recht...
Also mach mal weiter, der Rest kann sich ja in der Ecke ausheulen. 
Oder willst Du Dich hier von zwei Newbies (ein Schelm, der schlechtes denkt), etwa verbiegen lassen ?? 

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (22 September 2007)

Ice_T schrieb:


> ...
> Lässt du dir eine Heizung bei dir zu Hause ohne jegliche Vorgabe (Kesselhersteller, Einbauweise, Aufstellungsort, usw.) vom Installateur einbauen?
> ...



Wenn ich eine neue Heizung bräuchte würde ich bei mehreren Fachbetrieben nach fragen und mich auch beraten lassen. Ich bin allerdings auch bereit für gute Arbeit auch gutes Geld zu bezahlen. 

Ich könnte natürlich auch einen Pfuscher beauftragen und ihm erstmal erklären wie man einen Flansch montiert. Ihm zur Auflage machen Dämmung Material zu nehmen das bei der Heizung aus den 80ziger Jahren verwendet wurde weil ich meine "Vorschrift" Zum Heizungseinbau in diesen Jahren erstellt habe. Ich könnte ihm für alle Wasserleitungen Löt Verbindungen vorschreiben weil es in den 80zigern die Quetschverbindungen nicht gab. 

So in etwa sind manche Vorschriften und Kunden Wünsche in Sachen SPS-Programmierung. 

Bei der Heizung würde ein Fachbetrieb mich höflich darauf hinweisen das dies nicht Stand der Technik ist. So manch ein SPS-Programmierer würde grinsen und sagen das mache ich schon immer so. Weil er die S7 immer noch programmiert als wäre es eine S5.


----------



## edison (22 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Bei der Heizung würde ein Fachbetrieb mich höflich darauf hinweisen das dies nicht Stand der Technik ist. So manch ein SPS-Programmierer würde grinsen und sagen das mache ich schon immer so. Weil er die S7 immer noch programmiert als wäre es eine S5.


 
Jo, habe gestern eine Änderung an der 1.S7 gemacht, die ich programmiert habe - wenn ich nicht genau gewußt hätte, das der Code von mir stammt, dann hätte ich laut lachen müssen.
Multiinstanzen, Variablenübersicht, Fertige Taktmerker,... kannte ich da noch nicht und hab einfach munter drauf los geschrieben wie inner S5 halt auch.


----------



## SPS-Mirk (29 September 2007)

*haha*



volker schrieb:


> @markus
> 
> 
> @sps-mirk
> hab ich da was übersehen? ich sehe zwar, das von 4 cpus die rede war aber die 4 x 416 seh ich nicht.


Übertreibung macht anschaulich

wenn der Administrator in so einem "Ton" hier schreibt da ist es nicht verwunderlich wenn sich die Trolle hier tummeln.

[Gesang an]
für Markus: Ich bin so schön, programmiere toll, ich bin der Markus und bin Proll! Ja mein Mundwerk ist sehr lose und es drückt stark in der Hose und ich weiss nicht wie´s weitergehen soll...
[Gesang aus]


----------



## MSB (29 September 2007)

SPS-Mirk schrieb:


> Übertreibung macht anschaulich
> 
> wenn der Administrator in so einem "Ton" hier schreibt da ist es nicht verwunderlich wenn sich die Trolle hier tummeln.
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich ja froh, das du in diesem Forum schon umwerfendes geleistet hast, immer kompetent,
immer freundlich ...

Doch halt, du hast dich hier vorgestellt, das ehrt dich, hast dann einen großteil deiner Beiträge,
in diesem prolligen Thread verfasst, über Sachen von denen du absolut noch nichts verstehst.
Und der Ton von Markus, nun ja könnte zweifellos höflicher sein,
aber in der Praxis ist der Ton auch nicht immer sehr freundlich.

Und jeder der schon mal in fremden, noch dazu in solchen, (wie das anghängte) SPS-Programm(en) rumgestöbert hat,
hat sich auch schon mal in ähnlicher weise ausgedrückt, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## zotos (6 Oktober 2007)

http://www.wermachtdennsowas.de/


----------



## SPS-Mirk (6 Oktober 2007)

*zotos*

SPS-Mirk deckt auf!!!!

Endlich - unter grössten finanziellen Aufwendungen unter Zuhilfenahme eines Namensforschers ist es mir gelungen das geheimnis um den Namen von zotos zu lüften. Heraus kam etwas was total simples was jeder schon gedacht haben müsste.

zotos = *z*ielgerichtet *o*ff *t*opic *o*hne *s*inn

fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## zotos (6 Oktober 2007)

Das lustige ist das ich nur durch Zufall den "Topic" als Internetadresse verpackt habe und siehe da es gibt eine Firma hinter dem "Topic" ;o)


----------



## mega_ohm (7 Oktober 2007)

SPS-Mirk schrieb:


> SPS-Mirk deckt auf!!!!
> 
> Endlich - unter grössten finanziellen Aufwendungen unter Zuhilfenahme eines Namensforschers ist es mir gelungen das geheimnis um den Namen von zotos zu lüften. Heraus kam etwas was total simples was jeder schon gedacht haben müsste.
> 
> ...


So einfach ist es, den Nick einer föniglichen Hoheit zu entarnen ???

Nun habe ich lesen dürfen, wie die 'angewandte Kunst' diesen Nick beschreibt. Kann mir das jetzt auch noch jemand in meine Landessprache (deutsch) übersetzen ???

Die letzten 2 Worte konnte ich lesen !!! ...und bin nicht der Meinung.

Viele Tipps (außer den sehr leidigen Verweisen auf die SUCH-Funktion... das Gesuche kostet eine Menge Zeit und man findet für ein spezielles Problem [auch wenn es noch so gleich wie 1000 andere schon gestellte Fragen aussieht] am Ende meistens NIX, was die Eingangsfrage löst) haben mir weitergeholfen...

Aber:
Wenn die fönigliche Hoheit heute schon wüßte, was für Fragen ich noch an diese Hoheit habe....
Sie (die fönigliche Hoheit) würde sich ab morgen vertreten lassen.... 

Ich wünsche aber allen, die auch Anfängern, wie mir, (und dazu gehört auch ZOTOS als Ratgeber) immer wieder mit Rat und Tat helfen, ein schönes Restwochenende und eine super erfolgreiche, möglichst streßfreie kommende Woche.


----------



## mega_ohm (7 Oktober 2007)

Ach ja...   und falls es bisher noch niemand geschrieben hatte...


Danke ZOTOS...  für den Link auf die Site von W. Moers.
(eine super Site)


----------



## SPS-Mirk (7 Oktober 2007)

*noch mehr Bedeutungen*

SPS-Forum erwache! Gerade in diesem Moment bekomme ich eine ganz neue Bedeutung dieses Namens herein der die bisherigen Nachforschungen vollkommen in den Schatten stellt! Ich finde diese Bedeutung ist wie massgeschneidert für zotos. Wir sollten eine Volksabstimmung ins Rollen bringen. Also laut Professor Dr. xxxx (er will lieber anonym bleiben) ist zotos der Kosename für:

*z*iemlich *o*rdinärer *t*roll *o*fferiert *s*ch...se

falls es neue Erkenntnisse geben sollte so werde ich euch, liebe Leser, auf dem laufenden halten! In diesem Sinne gute nacht.

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## mega_ohm (7 Oktober 2007)

SPS-Mirk schrieb:


> SPS-Forum erwache! Gerade in diesem Moment bekomme ich eine ganz neue Bedeutung dieses Namens herein der die bisherigen Nachforschungen vollkommen in den Schatten stellt! Ich finde diese Bedeutung ist wie massgeschneidert für zotos. Wir sollten eine Volksabstimmung ins Rollen bringen. Also laut Professor Dr. xxxx (er will lieber anonym bleiben) ist zotos der Kosename für:
> 
> *z*iemlich *o*rdinärer *t*roll *o*fferiert *s*ch...se
> 
> ...


 
 
Nur Leute, die sich sehr nahe stehen, beschäftigen sich so intensiv mit dem Nickname eines anderen Menschen/ Kollegen.


----------



## mega_ohm (7 Oktober 2007)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, wer (im Nachhinein sieht es eben so aus ) so ein "bescheuertes Thema" 
[...Wer macht denn sowas...]
gewählt hat.

*Huch... das war ja ich ???

Meine Frage "Wer macht denn sowas?" ....
Zitat:
"Einen *DI setzen*... das hielt ich bisher für vollkommen ausgeschlossen !!!
Sollte DAS üblich sein, dann bitte ich um eine Erklärung, die 'normale Leute' (Wartungspersonal: Elektriker, Industrieelektroniker) verstehen."
Zitatende
<<<< DARUM GING ES, das war das Thema !!

... wurde mir recht umfangreich und fachkompetent innerhalb der ersten 30-50 Kommentare erklärt.
Danach ging es in eine "Stammtisch- Diskussion" über.

_______________________________________________________________

*Was habe ich gelernt ?*
- Es kann durchaus üblich sein, DI's zu setzen. (Ich finde, es ist eine absolute UnArt)

- Bevorzugt bei IB und gut dokumentiert stellt das kein Problem dar.
Das wurde mir sehr gut erklärt, dafür noch einmal ein Dankeschön.
aber:
genau DAS hatte ich ja bemängelt: Nirgends waren die belegten DI's im e-Plan zu finden [nur durch Zufall, weil ich die XRef- Liste mal gesichtet hatte, fiel mir es überhaupt auf !!], nirgends in der SymbolTab vermerkt. Die IB war vor mehr als 4 Jahren... es gibt keine Richtlinien, keine festgelegte (und wenn sie auch freiwillig wäre) Struktur. 

- alle Programmierer sind Zauberer...
(sie denken nur nicht an die Wartung/Instandhaltung ihrer Anlagen)
Wenn ich schon höre, diese Anlage ist mit "Fernwartung" !!! 
Da sträubt sich mein Gefieder !
Niemals bleibt eine Anlage zwischen 9.00-16.00 Uhr stehen.
Ich möchte damit nicht aussagen, daß die Programmierer zu wenig arbeiten... die Anlagen streiken eben nur entgegengesetzt zur Arbeitszeit der 'Fernwartungs'-Möglichkeit.

Das Beste, was ich im SPS- Forum bisher gelesen habe:

_Zitat:_
"...an einer vernünftig programmierten anlage mit einer vernünftigen visu..." _<Zitat gekürzt>_ "... aber egal wenn die software gut geschrieben ist, und die visu einen venünftige diagnose hat, dann hat da kein betriebselektriker was mit einem pg dran verloren! ..."
_Zitatende_

Diese Worte wünsche ich mir in Gottes Ohr !!!

Natürlich würde mein Hobby (Programme von Maschinen wenigstens lesen und verstehen) dann etwas langweiliger aussehen....
Aber dafür hätte ich schmerzfreie Schichten !!!
Bei uns werden Fehler der Anlage sogar mit Hilfstexten und Bild (was verursacht die Störung) angezeigt... zu 90% !!
Die 10 fehlenden Prozente rauben den Wartungsleuten die Nerven. Die 'Kiste' läuft einfach nicht... und eben keine Fehlermeldung !!!
(nach stundenlanger Fehlersuche war es ein Ini oder Reedkontakt... irgendso'n Ka*ksch**ß)

Die IB einer Maschbau- Firma in vergangener Woche sah so aus:
>>"Hier sind die Beckhoff- Module... völlig wartungsfrei, weil über LichtBus gekoppelt (Wow)..., bei Problemen wird alles angezeigt und ansonsten lösen wir die Probleme über FW" <<<
2 Tage später wurden die LWL gezogen und möglicherweise nächste Woche werden die LWL aufgepatcht.
Ich freue mich heute schon auf den hoffentlich vorhandenen 24h- Service dieser Firma, denn jede Nachfrage zur Fehlersuche wurde ignoriert.


----------



## zotos (7 Oktober 2007)

@sps-mirk: Vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen um meinen Nickname. Ich freue mich schon auf die versprochene Fortsetzung.
Aber ich bin ja kein Kameradenschwein und will Dir auch etwas Aufmerksamkeit gönnen. Ich habe auch keine Mühen gescheut und alle Deine Beiträge noch mal gelesen. Da es nur sieben Stück sind, war das ja nicht so viel Arbeit. Alle auch Inhaltlich recht begrenzt.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=95212#post95212
-> Nichtssagende Vorstellung eines Anfängers.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=95980#post95980
-> Süße Selbsteinschätzung:





SPS-Mirk schrieb:


> ...UG? wenn du das meinst was ich hier beim Durchlesen gesehen habe -> nein! Ich bin ein umgänglicher mensch...


http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=98130#post98130
-> Der neue Schüler pisst den Admin an.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=98133#post98133
-> Die berühmte Fortsetzung folgt. (Der Markus ist ihm zu jung)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=99516#post99516
-> Die berühmte Fortsetzung folgt. (Es wird musikalisch)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=100195#post100195
-> Der Namensforscher Teil1. (Erstes Danke im Forum erhalten)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=100206#post100206
-> Der Namensforscher Teil2.

Auch wenn Du bis her nichts Sinnvolles zum Forum beigetragen hast. Habe ich keine Angst das Du mir die Position als Troll streitig machen könntest. Da bist Du noch ein ganz kleines Licht. Aber Regel Nummer 2. aus dem zotos-Trollhandbuch hast Du schon ganz gut drauf: "immer schön Off Topic bleiben".

Ich freue mich auf Deine Fortsetzung ;o)


----------



## dtsclipper (7 Oktober 2007)

Jetzt haut euch doch endlich !!!

--- Grins ---

Ich könnte euch eine schöne große Halle auf neutralem Boden zur Verfügung stellen !!

--- Lach ---

Wird sischer lustitsch !!!

@ Zotos:
 Alter Griesgram !!!

@ SPS-Mirk:
 Immer locker bleiben, Junge !!!

@ beide o.A.:

 Gewalt ( auch verbal )ist die letzte Zuflucht der Inkompetenten !!

Griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## zotos (7 Oktober 2007)

SPS-Mirk schrieb:


> SPS-Forum erwache! ...



Bei der Begrüßung bekam ich gleich eine Gänsehaut. Jetzt weis ich an was es mich erinnert. >LINK<

Sag mal Mirk wohnst Du zufällig in einer No-Go Area?


----------



## SPS-Mirk (7 Oktober 2007)

*Vorteil?*



zotos schrieb:


> Bei der Begrüßung bekam ich gleich eine Gänsehaut. Jetzt weis ich an was es mich erinnert. >LINK<
> 
> Sag mal Mirk wohnst Du zufällig in einer No-Go Area?


 
oh sorry wenn man nachts schreibt dass jemand erwachen soll! Ausserdem tuts mir leid dass ich deinem vorurteil mit dem no-go-area nicht gerecht werde. 

haarspalter!


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Oktober 2007)

*tolle Zusammenstellung*

Hat zwar mit dem eigentlichen Thema nichts mehr zu tun, aber ...

@Zotos:
Tolle Zusammenstellung, ein paar Beiträge zurück.
Ich hatte schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spass - mit den Untertiteln ...


----------



## mega_ohm (8 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Bei der Begrüßung bekam ich gleich eine Gänsehaut. Jetzt weis ich an was es mich erinnert. >LINK<
> 
> Sag mal Mirk wohnst Du zufällig in einer No-Go Area?


Ich verstehe nicht, warum die 'fönigliche Hoheit' dieses Wochenende anders reagiert als sonst....

 
"Chleudert den Purschen zu Poten".... Das hätte ich erwartet, aber "die Föniglichfeit" besucht gerade einen Theater- Lehrgang, übt sich neben Ihren eigentlichen Kähigkeiten in Dramaturgie...
Und da fängt es eben gerade erst an, spannend zu werden.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.... 
(heimlicher Arbeitstitel "ViZ")


----------



## maxi (8 Oktober 2007)

Mich mag der Zotos auch ned.

Dabei ist er nur neidisch weil mein Programmierkabel viel länger und dicker ist als seines und die ganzen Buchsen auf mich stehen


----------



## rxjaeger (8 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich war gerade auf der Suche nach einer Problemlösung und fand diesen Thread.
Ich muss schon sagen sehr amüsant.

@mega_ohm
Ich komme auch aus der Instandhaltung und du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Aber glaub mir, die meisten Programmierer sind ganz o.K.
Manchmal einfach die Realität zeigen, dann klappts auch mit dem Betriebselektriker.

Ansonsten allen weiterhin viel Spaß bei dieser Soap.
Gruß rxjaeger


----------



## Question_mark (8 Oktober 2007)

*Problem gefunden ...*

Hallo,



			
				rxjaeger schrieb:
			
		

> ich war gerade auf der Suche nach einer Problemlösung und fand diesen Thread.



Du hast nun zwar keine Lösung gefunden, aber wenigstens ein Troll-Problem gefunden  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## SPS-Mirk (8 Oktober 2007)

*Hymne der Trolle*

Hymne der Trolle featuring zotos:

Trolle nehmen auf den Arm, Trolle lieben Verlogenheit, Trolle wichsen heimlich, Trolle stehn auf Einsamkeit, oh Trolle sind so entsetzlich, Trolle sind im Forum ziemlich leicht ersetzlich! Trolle labern dumm die ganze Zeit sind am Morgen schon total breit! Wann ist ein Troll mal toll? Wann ist ein Troll mal toll???


----------



## Question_mark (8 Oktober 2007)

*So ein Arsc.....*

Hallo,

@Markus :

Wann machst Du den Flachmann SPS-Mirk endlich und endgültig zu ???

Das ist keine Solidaritätserklärung mit Fönig Zotos, aber so eine kleine schmutzige Küchenschabe wie den SPS-Mirk brauchen wir wirklich nicht...

Hol den mal aus der Trollecke und schiebe den in das Nirwana des Giftschrankes. Und zwar für immer :twisted: 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## SPS-Mirk (8 Oktober 2007)

*wow*

üps, nachdem ich die trollhymne ausgestossen habe kriecht der fragen-mark aus seinem loch und glänzt duch kraftausdrücke. mehr hast du nicht drauf trollgehilfe? 1. lehrjahr?


----------



## Question_mark (8 Oktober 2007)

*so ein Arschl..*

Hallo,



			
				SPS_Mirk schrieb:
			
		

> üps, nachdem ich die trollhymne ausgestossen habe kriecht der fragen-mark aus seinem loch und glänzt duch kraftausdrücke. mehr hast du nicht drauf trollgehilfe? 1. lehrjahr?



Mein lieber SPS-Mirk,

warum habe ich den Eindruck, dass Du dich bald unter einem neuen Nick hier neu anmelden musst ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (9 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

es ist nicht wirklich meine Art, private Nachrichten hier öffentlich zu publizieren, aber von einem Psychopathen lasse ich ich mich nicht anpöbeln..

Hier ein Auszug aus der PN von dem kranken Forumsteilnehmer :



			
				SPS-Mirk" schrieb:
			
		

> was pisst du mich hier an du arschgesicht? bist doch auch nur ein hirnloser trollgehilfe. was nimmste dir raus mich so zu beschimpfen?



Ich denke mal, eine freundliche, aber bestimmte Ausladung aus dem Forum wäre hier angebracht. :twisted: , das brauchen wir hier wirklich nicht...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (9 Oktober 2007)

@SPS-Mirk und Question_mark: Also mal ehrlich, müsst ihr den solche Kraftausdrücke verwenden? Ich gebe ja zu bei fast jeder Auseinandersetzung im Forum beteiligt zu sein, aber auf Kraftausdrücke kann ich (auch als Leser) gut verzichten.


----------



## MSB (9 Oktober 2007)

Da gibt das nur eins:




http://www.dontfeedthetroll.de/


----------



## maxi (9 Oktober 2007)

Bekommt`s alle 3 eine ordentliche Watschn 
Dann ist wieder Ruh.

Sollte einer Diese nicht verdient haben, wars halt dann für etwas früheres, wo er ungescholten davongekommen ist


----------



## SPS-Mirk (9 Oktober 2007)

*wer hat angefangen?*

der Ausgangspunkt: wer hat wen beleidigt???



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Markus :
> 
> ...


 
Reaktion auf meine PN:



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist nicht wirklich meine Art, private Nachrichten hier öffentlich zu publizieren, aber von einem *Psychopathen* lasse ich ich mich nicht anpöbeln..
> 
> ...


 

also halt mal den Ball flach! du besitzt wahrscheinlich nicht einmal die Fähigkeiten auf deinem eigenen PC Administrator zu sein. Also versuchs hier erst gar nicht!!! Question_mark - ja du bist echt fraglich


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2007)

*???*

@SPS_Mirk:
Was bezweckst du damit, dass du nach und nach jeden Forums-Teilnehmer gegen dich aufbringst ?


----------



## maxi (9 Oktober 2007)

*Konflikte lösen *

Wenn wir uns streiten, ist unsere Wahrnehmung oft getrübt. Wut, Ärger oder Enttäuschung dominieren unser Denken und lassen uns unsachlich werden. In einer solchen Konfliktsituation ist es vielfach hilfreich, einen Vermittler einzuschalten.
*Aufgaben des Vermittlers*


Die Konfliktbeteiligten ins Gespräch bringen.
Die Bereitschaft fördern, den Konflikt anzusprechen und ihn zu lösen.
Wege zur Lösung aufgreifen und aufzeigen.
Auf Angebote der Parteien achten und sie deutlich machen.
Vorwürfe, Abwertungen und Ironie unterbinden.
Bisher Erreichtes verdeutlichen und zusammenfassen.
Abschließende Vereinbarung festhalten.
 
ALSO wir brauchen hier einen vermittler! 

UG !


----------



## jabba (9 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> *Konflikte lösen *
> .....
> ALSO wir brauchen hier einen vermittler!
> 
> UG !


 
Nehmen wir den Stoiber, der hat ja jetzt Zeit


----------



## Markus (9 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> @SPS-Mirk und Question_mark: Also mal ehrlich, müsst ihr den solche Kraftausdrücke verwenden? Ich gebe ja zu bei fast jeder Auseinandersetzung im Forum beteiligt zu sein, aber auf Kraftausdrücke kann ich (auch als Leser) gut verzichten.


 
zotos ist der größte waschlappen hier im forum...


----------



## zotos (9 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> zotos ist der größte ****** hier im forum...



Nach der automatischen Zensur:
100% Ack


----------



## Question_mark (9 Oktober 2007)

*UG, der diplomatische Vermittler*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO wir brauchen hier einen vermittler!
> 
> UG !



Da stimme ich Dir voll zu, bisher der größte Diplomat hier im Forum. Wahrscheinlich ist er jetzt schon deutscher Generalkosul auf der Südseeinsel  



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> aber auf Kraftausdrücke kann ich (auch als Leser) gut verzichten.



Weichei  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (10 Oktober 2007)

Bin aber auch ein grosser Duplomat 
Bei meiner langen Praline *fg*


Mal das Nivoe dieses Threats halte


----------



## zotos (10 Oktober 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Weichei
> ...



Da hast Du recht.

Aber das ich mir das von einem Tennisspieler (AH-Gruppe) sagen lassen muss tut etwas weh ;o)

Der eine oder andere Kollege vermisst den Kollegen UG sicherlich auch. Wenn man gar keine Reaktion bekommt ist doch auch blöd.


----------



## MatMer (10 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Der eine oder andere Kollege vermisst den Kollegen UG sicherlich auch. Wenn man gar keine Reaktion bekommt ist doch auch blöd.



stimmt, ich will ihn wieder haben


----------



## maxi (10 Oktober 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> stimmt, ich will ihn wieder haben


 
Bist du betrunken?

Ich bin froh das er nimmer da ist


----------



## zotos (10 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin froh das er nimmer da ist



....Warum?


----------



## SPS-Mirk (10 Oktober 2007)

*warum*



zotos schrieb:


> ....Warum?


 
maxi ist sicher der gleichen Meinung wie ich. wie ich so gelesen habe ist 

ug = (arschfaktor zotos + arschfaktor question_mark) ³


----------



## MatMer (11 Oktober 2007)

er hatte wenigstens noch Niveau und hat auch nicht jeden so Dumm angemacht ...

ausserdem ist er ne verdammt coole Sau und hat alle halt nett und freundlich auf die Suchfunktion hingewiesen und zum Ende seiner Präsenz hier hat er, im gegensatz zu dir, sogar Leuten geholfen

du legst es ja eigentlich nur drauf an zu posten wie sehr du alle die hier im Forum sind und sich nicht deiner Meinung anpassen magst...

und jetzt beleidige mich schon...


----------



## zotos (11 Oktober 2007)

Ach ist das schön. 

SPS-Mirk, warum stänkerst Du hier rum? Und warum ausgerechnet gegen einen Kollegen der schon geraume Zeit nicht mehr im Forum war. Also der Kollege UG hat Dir doch gar nichts gemacht. Lass den reichen Sack doch mal in Ruh, der hat sicher genug zu tun.

Dein Hassliste wird ja immer größer. Zähle doch lieber die User auf die Du nicht scheiße findest, das geht schneller.

Aber Dein Schreibstil kommt mir so vor, als hätte ich das eine oder andré schon mal gelesen.


----------



## maxi (11 Oktober 2007)

MatMer hast du eigentlich mal AO gespielt?

Da gabs auch MatMet und MatMer als Skill 


--

Also UG mocht ich irgendwie gar ned,
es lag ihm nur daran andere Dumm zu machen und sich daran zu Profilieren. Psychologisch zeigt das eigentlich eine hohe innere unsicherheit dar und ein flasches Bild von Macht. Sozial gesehen sind solche Ritual-, Platzhirsch- und Machtverhalten eine klare Form von Gewalt.
Momentan wird auch recht viel davon in Selbstverteidigungskurse aufgenommen, weiss das es in die Blitzdefence des WC und in das Defence Programm vom Grav Maga gerutscht ist. Hier soll nicht nur Körper sondernauch Psyche / Geist vor Gewalt geschützt werden.
Ich persönlich finde das gut, da ich jemanden der mich ständig beledigt einfach eine richtig ordentliche auf altbayrisch langen würde.
Jetzt können wir UGnicht fragen, aber da steckt meist die irrationale Philosophie *Lieber tu ich jemand anderen ständig weh als das auch nur eiener eine Chance hat mir weh zu tun* bzw. *Lieber übe rich Macht aus als das jemand über mich Macht bekommen könnte*
Da stecken meist sehr *irrationale* Ängste dahinter, die auch schwer zu verstehen sind. Das ganze stellt eine grosse problematik in deren Sozialverhalten dar, die werden es auch schwer haben wirklich jemals Freunde zu finden oder andere zu akzeptieren.


----------



## MatMer (11 Oktober 2007)

em was auch immer AO ist, ich habe es nicht gespielt

desweiteren muss der Text den zu gerade gepostet hast abgeschrieben sein, da viel zu wenig Rechtschreibfehler drin sind, daher kann das nicht von dir sein


----------



## maxi (11 Oktober 2007)

Der Text ist zu 100% von mir eben erstellt und geschrieben.
Ich kann durchaus auch mal ernst sein und nicht nur der Kasper.

--

Hat nichts mit Thema zu tun.
AO ist das Massiv Online Rollenspieler Spiel Anarchy Online von der Frima Funcom.


----------



## zotos (11 Oktober 2007)

@maxi: Du bist ein echter Tausendsasser! Aber die Psychologie ist Deine wahre Berufung. Es wäre eine tolle Sache wenn Du über einigen andere Kollegen hier im Forum ein Expertise anfertigen könntest. Nach dem Du ja UG schon durchleuchtet hast wäre es auch mal nett seinen Hauptwidersacher SC so aufgeschlüsselt zu sehen. 
Wenn Du eine Expertise über mich verfasst bin ich geneigt die an die Wand von meinem Büro zu Hängen. Damit die Kunden und Kollegen auch wissen mit wem sie es zu tun haben. 
Wie DU (als Experte) sicher weist hat man oft eine falsche Selbsteinschätzung der Blickwinkel stimmt da einfach nicht. Auch eine Analyse Deines Wesens würde ich sehr gerne lesen. Wer sieht sich in der Lage den Kollegen maxi zu Untersuchen?


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2007)

Ich denke, der maxi sollte eine extra Rubrik im Forum bekommen "Lebensberatung" oder so, da kann er doch den Seelenklemptner des Forums machen . Oder ein Chat, da hat man ihn dann Life. He maxi, hast du kein Skype und ne USB-Kamera, das wär doch der Hammer, oder? Ich meld mich schon mal bei dir an!


----------



## maxi (11 Oktober 2007)

Sorry wenn es so rüber kahm, ich kenne mich mit Psychologie, ausser zu einen Thema welches aber mit hier nichts zu tun hat, nicht aus, sondern etwas mit Gewaltprevention und Ursachen bei Ritual- und Machtverhalten.

Interssant ist es das der Zotos darauf gleich so anspringt


----------



## BodyKra (11 Oktober 2007)

*Alles wie immer...*

....Ja Ja die ewigen Streithähne....

Wo soll das nur hinführen....????


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Sorry wenn es so rüber kahm, ich kenne mich mit Psychologie, ausser zu einen Thema welches aber mit hier nichts zu tun hat, nicht aus, sondern etwas mit Gewaltprevention und Ursachen bei Ritual- und Machtverhalten.
> 
> Interssant ist es das der Zotos darauf gleich so anspringt



Sag mal maxi, ehrlich, hattest du mal Probleme mit Gewalt und hast eine Gewalttherapie oder ähnliches gemacht. Das mein ich nicht schlimm, eher positiv, würde aber erklären, warum du gerade auf dem Gebiet bewandert bist.


----------



## zotos (11 Oktober 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> ....Ja Ja die ewigen Streithähne....
> 
> Wo soll das nur hinführen....????



Ich weis auch nicht wo das Ziel ist. Aber schneller ginge es mit Innovativen Tools ;o)


----------



## edison (11 Oktober 2007)

> aber schneller ging es mit Innovativen Tools


-- ROFL --


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich weis auch nicht wo das Ziel ist. Aber schneller ginge es mit Innovativen Tools ;o)



Na bitte, geht doch, Sohn .


----------



## mad_max (11 Oktober 2007)

*wer macht denn sowas!!*

Hallo,

nachdem das eigentliche Thema völlig aus dem Blickfeld geraten ist,
möchte ich noch einige Punkte zum Verlauf anmerken.
Ich hatte mich bereits einmal zu diesem Thema geäußert und wurde
von einem "erfahrenen Benutzer" in die Ecke der Neuen gestellt,obwohl ich schon länger registriert bin als dieser "erfahrene Frager" und es als sinnvoll erachte,dann zu antworten,wenn ich etwas zu sagen habe!
Habe mir auch mal die Mühe gemacht das Projekt "Tankanlage" anzusehen,
weswegen ein "Administrator" völlig vom Thema abgelenkt hat und mir fällt dazu nur ein "peanuts".
Warte nur noch darauf,das ein Forumsverantwortlicher diese Sebstdarsteller
zur Ordnug ruft!

mfg
max


----------



## nade (11 Oktober 2007)

Also dann noch was in Richtung OT--


zotos schrieb:


> Ich weis auch nicht wo das Ziel ist. Aber schneller ginge es mit Innovativen Tools ;o)


Ehm sowas inovativ verKOPtes?


----------



## Markus (11 Oktober 2007)

@mad_maxi
was meinste mit "peanuts"? ich blicks nicht...


tja - der sv lebt eben im underground weiter...
ein kleiner unscheinbarer tread im eigentlich sachlichsten bereich des forums - und die ganze extremistische bewegung des forums findet sich wieder...

dschihad!  


ich lass das jetzt noch ein paar seiten lang auf weils so lustig ist, aber dann mach ichs zu und wir haben uns alle wieder lieb - ja....


ich mach das mal in stammtisch, hier muss es nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## zotos (11 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...die ganze extremistische bewegung des forums findet sich wieder...


Ich bevorzuge den Ausdruck Prominenz ;o)

Übrigens würde ich mich nicht gegen einen Eigenen Bereich wehren.


----------



## Markus (11 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Übrigens würde ich mich nicht gegen einen Eigenen Bereich wehren.


 
eigentlich wollte ich jetzt losbrechen und dir vorwerfen das du mit abstand das agresivste und streilustigste bist was sich hier im forum tummelt, das ug und die achse des bösen waisenkinder gegenüber dir sind. sogar das absolute grauen "die axels des bösen" (gruß an euch zwei  ) sind nichts im vergleich zu dir... usw...  

aber dann habe ich mich daran erinnert:



zotos schrieb:


> @SPS-Mirk und Question_mark: Also mal ehrlich, müsst ihr den solche Kraftausdrücke verwenden? Ich gebe ja zu bei fast jeder Auseinandersetzung im Forum beteiligt zu sein, aber auf Kraftausdrücke kann ich (auch als Leser) gut verzichten.


 

kann mal jemand die gespaltene persönlichkeit von onkel zotos analysieren? MAXI?! WO BIST DU?!


----------



## MatMer (12 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> kann mal jemand die gespaltene persönlichkeit von onkel zotos analysieren? MAXI?! WO BIST DU?!



er hat zwei Zustände, die Sachlich nette zuvorkommende Variante, und die weniger nette, trotzdem sachliche böse Variante

und das ganze im Wechsel:
6-18 Uhr Variante 2, dich ich viel cooler finde
ab 18 bis 6 Uhr Variante 1, die darf aber zum glück nur selten ins Forum:twisted:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Übrigens würde ich mich nicht gegen einen Eigenen Bereich wehren.


 


MatMer schrieb:


> er hat zwei Zustände, die Sachlich nette zuvorkommende Variante, und die weniger nette, trotzdem sachliche böse Variante


 
Dann sollte zotos zwei eigene Bereiche bekommen, 
eine *netten* und einen *ganz netten*.

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, bekommt maxi eine *Bastelbude* 
mit Laserlabor und SAP-Anbindung sowie ein Stipendium für 
einen Bachelor seiner Wahl, jedoch nicht bei der Bierakademie.

Und für andre richten wir eine *Folterkammer* ein, UG hat 
bereits seine konstruktive Unterstützung bei der Auswahl 
einer geeignetten Ausstattung zugesagt.


----------



## OHGN (12 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ..........
> Der eine oder andere Kollege vermisst den Kollegen UG sicherlich auch. Wenn man gar keine Reaktion bekommt ist doch auch blöd.


Irgend etwas *tief verborgenes* sagt mir, dass der Kollege U-gast noch aktiv unter uns  ist....:sb11: 

Was wohl???:s3:


----------



## nade (13 Oktober 2007)

Boah Gerhard, das sind ja gleich 4 Wünsche auf einmal... das geht nu glaub wirklich nicht.:s19: 
Und legt mal schön die Fiskars Spaltaxt weg, ein Pfälzer mit Visum fürs Saarland kann ja nur 2 Persönlichkeiten haben und brauch deswegen nicht gleich halbiert werden.:sw14:
:twisted:


----------



## MatMer (16 Oktober 2007)

lange musste ich warten, gestern war es soweit

da es ganz und gar meine Art ist private Nachrichten hier zu zeigen:



			
				SPS_Mirk schrieb:
			
		

> hast dir aber ein erbärmliches Vorbild ausgesucht. Eine menschliche Null. Aber für dich reichts wahrscheinlich um ein Vorbild zu sein weil du noch niedriger angesiedelt bist



und ich hatte schon angst er schenkt mir gar keine Beachtung


----------



## maxi (16 Oktober 2007)

UG hat vor einer Zeit den netten Zotos entführt und benutzt nun dessen PC und Nick um heimlich weiterhin böse aktiv sein zu können.

@Gerhard
Ich hätte doch dann aus gewissenhafter Forschung der lektormagnetischen Felder und Kapazitäten ein Bier mit Prickelblubberschaum entwickelt. 
Ausserdem ein Weissbierglas mit WLAN und Füllstandsmessung

----


Ich würde langsam dazu tendieren diesen Threat zu schliessen.
Er schlägt jetzt schon sehr über die Stränge udn es fehlt nicht mehr weit bis nun die Beleidigungen und Drohungen kommen.


----------



## zotos (16 Oktober 2007)

@SPS-Mirk: Hat sich die PN an den werten Kollegen MatMer auf folgenden Beitrag gezogen? 



MatMer schrieb:


> 00. Warum ist UG cooler als der Rest der Welt
> 00,5. Warum erkennen das so wenige
> ...



Wenn ja was hast Du nur gegen den UG? Der ist doch gar nicht mehr aktiv das war doch alles vor Deiner Zeit.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Oktober 2007)

na, ist ja schon lustig bei Euch! hab mich gesterm mit meinem Lap am Boden gewälzt!

@Markus: das Programm Tankanlage hätt ich auch sofort in die Kategorie Müllbytes befördert.

schade, dass da so ein bösartiger Troll durch den Thread ging - NEIN ICH WILL IHN NICHT FÜTTERN - bleib weg...


----------

